# Halal supermarket ordered to sell pork, alcohol or face closure



## Devil Soul

*Halal supermarket ordered to sell pork, alcohol or face closure*






PHOTO: AFP

A halal supermarket in the suburbs of Paris has been ordered by local authorities to start selling alcohol and pork or face closure.

One of the conditions on the lease by the local housing authority stipulated that Good Price discount mini-market must act as a “general food store.” The authority argues that all members of the local community are not being served if there are no alcohol or pork products in the store, which is run as a franchise in Colombes and replaced another small supermarket last year.

*Outrage as Muslim pupils exempt from shaking female teachers’ hands in Swiss district*

According to the mayor’s chief of staff, Jérôme Besnard, “The mayor of Colombes, Nicole Goueta, went there herself and asked the owner to diversify the range of products by adding alcohol and non-halal meats,” reports _Telegraph._

Besnard said that locals, particularly older residents, have complained they no longer get the full range of products at Good Price and have to travel a distance now to do their shopping.

“We want a social mix. We don’t want any area that is only Muslim or any area where there are no Muslims,” Besnard said, adding the town’s reaction would have been the same had a kosher shop opened on that spot.

Further, the Colombes housing authority argues that the store breaches French republican principles by making a certain group a priority rather than catering to all categories.

The housing authority has taken legal action to bring an end to the lease which would normally run until 2019. The case will be heard in court in October.

Soulemane Yalcin, who runs the shop said he was only catering to the demands of his customers in the area. “It’s business,” said Yalcin.

*‘Burkini-only day’ at French waterpark prompts outrage*

“I look around me and I target what I see. The lease states ‘general food store and related activities’ – but it all depends on how you interpret ‘related activities’,” he told _Le Parisien_ newspaper. Yalcin has hired a lawyer to fight the eviction.

Earlier, plans for a waterpark in Marseille to set aside a day just for Muslim women wearing burqinis — full-body swimsuits — sparked outrage in secular France on Thursday.

Criticism of the plan also came from the political left, with Senator Michel Amiel — who is mayor of the northern suburb, Les Pennes Mirabeau, where the waterpark is located — saying he would seek a ban.

_This article originally appeared on The Telegraph._

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## UKBengali

Imagine if a vegetarian shop was asked to serve meat!

These stupid French have no idea of mutual co-existence.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## flamer84

Glad to see secular France taking good measures to integrate the muslim community.Allowing such separatism will only alienate them from mainstream society and it's downright racist towards the majority.

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## I M Sikander

Devil Soul said:


> *Halal supermarket ordered to sell pork, alcohol or face closure*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHOTO: AFP
> 
> A halal supermarket in the suburbs of Paris has been ordered by local authorities to start selling alcohol and pork or face closure.
> 
> One of the conditions on the lease by the local housing authority stipulated that Good Price discount mini-market must act as a “general food store.” The authority argues that all members of the local community are not being served if there are no alcohol or pork products in the store, which is run as a franchise in Colombes and replaced another small supermarket last year.
> 
> *Outrage as Muslim pupils exempt from shaking female teachers’ hands in Swiss district*
> 
> According to the mayor’s chief of staff, Jérôme Besnard, “The mayor of Colombes, Nicole Goueta, went there herself and asked the owner to diversify the range of products by adding alcohol and non-halal meats,” reports _Telegraph._
> 
> Besnard said that locals, particularly older residents, have complained they no longer get the full range of products at Good Price and have to travel a distance now to do their shopping.
> 
> “We want a social mix. We don’t want any area that is only Muslim or any area where there are no Muslims,” Besnard said, adding the town’s reaction would have been the same had a kosher shop opened on that spot.
> 
> Further, the Colombes housing authority argues that the store breaches French republican principles by making a certain group a priority rather than catering to all categories.
> 
> The housing authority has taken legal action to bring an end to the lease which would normally run until 2019. The case will be heard in court in October.
> 
> Soulemane Yalcin, who runs the shop said he was only catering to the demands of his customers in the area. “It’s business,” said Yalcin.
> 
> *‘Burkini-only day’ at French waterpark prompts outrage*
> 
> “I look around me and I target what I see. The lease states ‘general food store and related activities’ – but it all depends on how you interpret ‘related activities’,” he told _Le Parisien_ newspaper. Yalcin has hired a lawyer to fight the eviction.
> 
> Earlier, plans for a waterpark in Marseille to set aside a day just for Muslim women wearing burqinis — full-body swimsuits — sparked outrage in secular France on Thursday.
> 
> Criticism of the plan also came from the political left, with Senator Michel Amiel — who is mayor of the northern suburb, Les Pennes Mirabeau, where the waterpark is located — saying he would seek a ban.
> 
> _This article originally appeared on The Telegraph._


And the next day they will ask every mosque to reserve a separate space for gays and prostitutes so that they can do ding dong.
Come on French , get matrure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

flamer84 said:


> Glad to see secular France taking good measures to integrate the muslim community.Allowing such separatism will only alienate them from mainstream society and it's downright racist towards the majority.



Is it "racist" to ban vegetarians from setting up a veg-only store?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flamer84

UKBengali said:


> Is it "racist" to ban vegetarians from setting up a veg-only store?




Vegetarianism is not based on religious discrimination.

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Star Wars

UKBengali said:


> Imagine if a vegetarian shop was asked to serve meat!
> 
> These stupid French have no idea of mutual co-existence.


 
Why not leave France then ? their country ...their rules...

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## Joe Shearer

UKBengali said:


> Imagine if a vegetarian shop was asked to serve meat!
> 
> These stupid French have no idea of mutual co-existence.



Thank Heaven, they don't.

Otherwise they would have had the singularly nasty experience of a Sylheti trying to cook Mughlai and claiming it to be original.

Do you know that shops in Dubai have separate pork counters?



Star Wars said:


> Why not leave France then ? their country ...their rules...



Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat? And go back to Tangail?



Ranasikander said:


> And the next day they will ask every mosque to reserve a separate space for gays and prostitutes so that they can do ding dong.
> Come on French , get matrure.



Gives the whole forum an insight into your own mature thinking. And it isn't an insight that gives anyone any pleasure.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## UKBengali

The usual Indian crowd supporting anything against Muslims.

Not exactly a surprise again



flamer84 said:


> Vegetarianism is not based on religious discrimination.



So what if it is not?

This is clearly an attempt by an intolerant French state to curtail Muslim religious freedom.

I would like to see them imposing the same on the Jews as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## flamer84

UKBengali said:


> The usual Indian crowd supporting anything against Muslims.
> 
> Not exactly a surprise again
> 
> 
> 
> So what if it is not?
> 
> This is clearly an attempt by an intolerant French state to curtail Muslim religious freedom.
> 
> I would like to see them imposing the same on the Jews as well.




Religious freedom has its limitations...for all religions.Muslim seem not to understand that Europe is not a free buffet that must accomodate their every desire.They want it all without giving back.As the French say ..."N'est pas possible!"

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## UKBengali

flamer84 said:


> Religious freedom has its limitations...for all religions.Muslim seem not to understand that Europe is not a free buffet that must accomodate their every desire.They want it all without giving back.As the French say ..."N'est pas possible!"



So when this will be imposed on Jews then?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lastofthepatriots

The French are so stupid. They are only marginalizing moderate Muslims instead of combating the extremists. Their actions are only going to bring more problems in their country. Such short-sightedness can only be considered arrogance, but then again, that's what the French are known for.

I don't want to hear them crying after all this about being victims, when they are instigating against their own Muslim population.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jaanbaz

Interesting development.


----------



## flamer84

UKBengali said:


> So when this will be imposed on Jews then?




Maybe it is and they are not cry babies and honestly the Jews are none of your business.As guests in here it would be wise to leave your grudges back home into the caliphate,not dragg them in our house.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## lastofthepatriots

flamer84 said:


> Maybe it is and they are not cry babies and honestly the Jews are none of your business.As guests in here it would be wise to leave your grudges back home into the caliphate,not dragg them in our house.



Since when are you French, my little beggar gypsy friend?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## UKBengali

flamer84 said:


> Maybe it is and they are not cry babies and honestly the Jews are none of your business.As guests in here it would be wise to leave your grudges back home into the caliphate,not dragg them in our house.



So just avoid the question.

Muslims want equality and are not getting it - shows the hypocrisy of the French

Anyways both non-Muslims and Muslims are/will pay a heavy price for the actions of the muppets in power.

btw - You know that I am not religious at all? I do not drink alcohol or eat pork but everything else pretty much goes for me


----------



## flamer84

lastofthepatriots said:


> Since when are you French, my little beggar gypsy friend?




My policy from now on is to put on the ignore list every wahabi idiot and not engage in conversation.Welcome,my first customer.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## American Pakistani

When I see all this nonsense elsewhere I tell myself,

No country on earth can be as tolerant as the great United States of America, that welcomes and respect all cultures, races, religions, ethnicities, etc. Very lucky to be an American.


God bless and protect America.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots

flamer84 said:


> My policy from now on is to put on the ignore list every wahabi idiot and not engage in conversation.Welcome,my first customer.



How do the tears taste my little Romani friend?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## flamer84

UKBengali said:


> So just avoid the question.
> 
> Muslims want equality and are not getting it - shows the hypocrisy of the French
> 
> Anyways both non-Muslims and Muslims are/will pay a heavy price for the actions of the muppets in power.
> 
> btw - You know that I am not religious at all? I do not drink alcohol or eat pork but everything else pretty much goes for me




The French are in no mood for compromise after what happenned to them in the last 2 years.They accepted a certain community and now they're at war and so they're reacting like they always did,since the end of the 18th century,with a crack down on religion.I agree with them.Judaism didn't attack them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jaanbaz

American Pakistani said:


> When I see all this nonsense elsewhere I tell myself,
> 
> No country on earth can be as tolerant as the great United States of America, that welcomes and respect all cultures, races, religions, ethnicities, etc. Very lucky to be an American.
> 
> 
> God bless and protect America.



Trump Trump Trump.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

flamer84 said:


> The French are in no mood for compromise after what happenned to them in the last 2 years.They accepted a certain community and now they're at war and so they're reacting like they always did,since the end of the 18th century,with a crack down on religion.I agree with them.Judaism didn't attack them.



Religious crackdowns have always failed so why should this one succeed?

Silly law to appease the ignorant masses will leave everyone worse off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Devil Soul said:


> “I look around me and I target what I see. The lease states ‘general food store and related activities’ – but it all depends on how you interpret ‘related activities’,” he told _Le Parisien_ newspaper. Yalcin has hired a lawyer to fight the eviction.



The lease states ‘general food store *and* related activities'
The lease does not state ‘general food store *or* related activities'


----------



## flamer84

A.P. Richelieu said:


> The lease states ‘general food store *and* related activities'
> The lease does not state ‘general food store *or* related activities'




Actually i see the key in "general food" as in all kind of food not specific religious food items.



UKBengali said:


> Religious crackdowns have always failed so why should this one succeed?
> 
> Silly law to appease the ignorant masses will leave everyone worse off.




Not really.This is how secular France came to be,with a heavy crack down on Catholicism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

flamer84 said:


> Not really.This is how secular France came to be,with a heavy crack down on Catholicism.



This is not the same.

Forcing Muslims to sell Pork when it is completely against their religious beliefs is not a crackdown on extremism
but has the state now acting in the role of the extremist.

Those in power think they will not suffer the consequences but the ignorant masses are too stupid to realise
that they will pay the price for this stupidity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I M Sikander

Joe Shearer said:


> Gives the whole forum an insight into your own mature thinking. And it isn't an insight that gives anyone any pleasure.


The immature steps taken by French authorities are enough for your entertainment, don't ask for more from others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

Ranasikander said:


> The immature steps taken by French authorities are enough for your entertainment, don't ask for more from others.



What? ALL of the French authorities? ALL for my little ole self's pleasure? 

You are too good. 

But, like the poet, I yearn for the feasts of Shiraz. I think I'll continue to look to your posts for the evening entertainment.


----------



## Sky lord

Did anybody actually read the piece before picking up the islamaphobia card? 

It appears that this is the only general store nearby and older residents are complaining that they have to travel a distance to get pork or non halal food. 

How is it fair for new immigrant community to force their dietary restrictions on the native population who lived in the area for generations? 

Nobody is forcing Muslims to *eat* pork only for this store to *sell* it. They can have a separate area for non halal if need be.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Vergennes

UKBengali said:


> This is not the same.
> 
> Forcing Muslims to sell Pork when it is completely against their religious beliefs is not a crackdown on extremism
> but has the state now acting in the role of the extremist.
> 
> Those in power think they will not suffer the consequences but the ignorant masses are too stupid to realise
> that they will pay the price for this stupidity.



Welcome to France. 
There's no Islam,Christianism,Judaism. The only religion you have to follow is the Republican religion. You have to worship the République and the republican values and principles. You are not a muslim. You are a citoyen. 
Your religion isn't above the republic,if you think so,the republic will fight you so hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Providence

And who has asked the muslims to sell pork ? Get a local guy to sell them in the market. Issue solved.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarkusS

Dont know whats the fuss about. In Italy we have laws that banned "oriental retaurants ectt) out of our cities becazse the smell is disgusting and against italian culture and values. 

We are at war and i believe evry concession weakens our stance.



UKBengali said:


> Religious crackdowns have always failed so why should this one succeed?
> 
> Silly law to appease the ignorant masses will leave everyone worse off.




you are wrong. Religious crack downs were always sucessful in europe. 

How many muslims were left in spain after Isabella finished the Reconquista? 

When we italians recaptured Sicily, not one muslim was left alive. 

I think you dont see whats going on around you. A certain group of people overplayed their cards. 

The majority of europeans dont want any tolerance towards this specific group of people. 

The best you can expect is total banning of this specific group + mass deportations. In worst case we will see another massive ethnic cleansing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

UKBengali said:


> This is not the same.
> 
> Forcing Muslims to sell Pork when it is completely against their religious beliefs is not a crackdown on extremism
> but has the state now acting in the role of the extremist.
> 
> Those in power think they will not suffer the consequences but the ignorant masses are too stupid to realise
> that they will pay the price for this stupidity.



They are not forced to sell pork.
This is a limit for this location, which is quite clear from the OP,
so they can move to a different location where a Halal store is acceptable.
It is quite common that city planners make detailed plans for certain areas/locations.
You would not be allowed to open a store selling only cheese as well.

Your last comment indicates that Muslims are violent when crossed. 
Do You stand by that statement?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Jaanbaz said:


> Trump Trump Trump.



No one really support him here.


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

flamer84 said:


> Actually i see the key in "general food" as in all kind of food not specific religious food items.



Yes, the "and" forces the store to sell general food.
If the contract said "or", it could be argued that a Halal store was OK.


----------



## Blue Marlin

you wont find that here. god help france. because if they aint helping them selfs who is?
mind you the mayor of london wont do anything dumb like that since hes more easy going and liberal and secondly hes muslim too. i see a lot of shop selling pork and halal chicken but you find the larger supermarkets doing it though like tescos and asda


----------



## Indus Pakistan

UKBengali said:


> So when this will be imposed on Jews then?


It* already* has been "imposed" on them.


----------



## flamer84

Blue Marlin said:


> you wont find that here. god help france. because if they aint helping them selfs who is?



Translation: Do what muslims want or there will be violence.

I choose violence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue Marlin

flamer84 said:


> Translation: Do what muslims want or there will be violence.
> 
> I choose violence.


its not even that, its a matter of need really, france is losing its touch only rural areas of france are nice the cities are getting crap. now theres violence there trying to solve it the wrong way, and it will backfire.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

MarkusS said:


> We are at war and i believe evry concession weakens our stance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are wrong. Religious crack downs were always sucessful in europe.
> 
> How many muslims were left in spain after Isabella finished the Reconquista?
> 
> When we italians recaptured Sicily, not one muslim was left alive.
> 
> I think you dont see whats going on around you. A certain group of people overplayed their cards.
> 
> The majority of europeans dont want any tolerance towards this specific group of people.
> 
> The best you can expect is total banning of this specific group + mass deportations. In worst case we will see another massive ethnic cleansing.




Dude this is a serious conversation here so
let us deal with logic rather than fantasy here.


----------



## Nefarious

What about Kosher butchers, have the same demands been made for them to sell Pork?


----------



## livingdead

UKBengali said:


> Imagine if a vegetarian shop was asked to serve meat!
> 
> These stupid French have no idea of mutual co-existence.


apparently the french have soviet style licensing policy.. if you want to be halal butcher you need to take 'special religious' license.. the dude tried to circumvent the system by taking supermarket license and got caught.



Killuminati420 said:


> What about Kosher butchers, have the same demands been made for them to sell Pork?


same.. special license..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nefarious

hinduguy said:


> apparently the french have soviet style licensing policy.. if you want to be halal butcher you need to take 'special religious' license.. the dude tried to circumvent the system by taking supermarket license and got caught.
> 
> 
> same.. special license..



So there's no major issue. Get the proper licence and carry on.


----------



## California

Blue Marlin said:


> its not even that, its a matter of need really, france is losing its touch only rural areas of france are nice the cities are getting crap. now theres violence there trying to solve it the wrong way, and it will backfire.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

If people have an aversion to alcohol then why go to France of all places.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## livingdead

Killuminati420 said:


> So there's no major issue. Get the proper licence and carry on.


you need to apply for it, the authorities will study and based on location will give permit.. both halal and kosher come under special religious license... also it seems weird that they decide how many supermarket, barber shop, bakery a village needs.. instead of relying on good old capitalism... I read it on reddit, not sure how true.


----------



## Zee-shaun

Jewish kosher shops must be asked to serve pork and alcohol as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Dont stores have a,right to sell tgeir own choice of products?


----------



## bobo6661

Zee-shaun said:


> Jewish kosher shops must be asked to serve pork and alcohol as well.



Its a genaral store .... not a Halah only store...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_store


----------



## livingdead

Zibago said:


> Dont stores have a,right to sell tgeir own choice of products?


no, not in france.. its a regulated market..


----------



## DJ_Viper

Devil Soul said:


> *Halal supermarket ordered to sell pork, alcohol or face closure *


*http://tribune.com.pk/story/1157396/halal-supermarket-ordered-sell-pork-alcohol-face-closure/*

This is bullshiit, there are plenty of shops in the US, around the globe that sell Kosher or Soy products only. There are plenty of Vegan restaurant that only serve like .5% of the Vegan population. No meat eater goes there. So forcing a business to change its market plan and target customers is unreal and unacceptable. It has nothing to do with the French socialization structure. Its like asking for all Churches, Mosques and Synagogues should now have strippers as all of these serve a specific community and not general population. That doesn't make any sense. 



> *Outrage as Muslim pupils exempt from shaking female teachers’ hands in Swiss district *


*http://tribune.com.pk/story/1078976...king-female-teachers-hands-in-swiss-district/*

On this, well, do these Muslim parents who are living and enjoying the Western society want their children to be a part of the globe and have a good future? If yes, then their stupid behavior needs to change. If you want to live in the West, or even anywhere else, you can not afford to keep yourself in isolation and cut your children away from a common man or woman or a good future. Hand shaking is common principle 1 between 2 humans when they initiate a contact. If you put your religion in between, you'd never be able to make that contact and everything will be riuned as this child grows up with this mentality. More than likely, he or she will become hard core into believing these things and much worst can come out.

No one says don't be a Muslim, but I think everyone says use common sense and respect and integrate into other cultures too. If Women and Men alike, in Turkey, Malaysia, Pakistan, Dubai, and almost all other Islamic countries can shake hands, wtf is wrong here? In this case, you are living in the West!! Hello!!?? Muslims should decide, if they want to immigrate to a different country, they are bound by the local law and someone told me that even Koran tells you to integrate with the locals and follow the local law, and you can do that by being a Muslim. This is ridiculous and makes all Muslims bad. There should be a local council that can jump in and fix these people's heads so they can use some common sense as to how backwards they make their religion and the entire Muslim society look like!!


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

hinduguy said:


> you need to apply for it, the authorities will study and based on location will give permit.. both halal and kosher come under special religious license... also it seems weird that they decide how many supermarket, barber shop, bakery a village needs.. instead of relying on good old capitalism... I read it on reddit, not sure how true.



Same rules here, you need a permit to open a grocery store, and the local community decides 
how many permits are available.

If You have a mall, they will regulate the number of each category.
No private entrepreneur is allowed to sell alcohol in their store.
Alcohol can only be bought in a government chain.
If You own a restaurant/pub, You have to have a special permit to serve alcohol,
and getting that can be difficult.



DJ_Viper said:


> This is bullshiit, there are plenty of shops in the US, around the globe that sell Kosher or Soy products only. There are plenty of Vegan restaurant that only serve like .5% of the Vegan population. No meat eater goes there. So forcing a business to change its market plan and target customers is unreal and unacceptable. It has nothing to do with the French socialization structure. Its like asking for all Churches, Mosques and Synagogues should now have strippers as all of these serve a specific community and not general population. That doesn't make any sense.



The community makes the plan, and the leaser of the store area have to comply with the plan.
If they do not comply, they have to move the store or comply.

Nothing that stops the owner from moving to another place where the plan allows a Halal store.
There is no law against Halal stores in France.

Storm in a tea cup, if You ask me.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## livingdead

A.P. Richelieu said:


> Same rules here, you need a permit to open a grocery store, and the local community decides
> how many permits are available.
> 
> If You have a mall, they will regulate the number of each category.
> No private entrepreneur is allowed to sell alcohol in their store.
> Alcohol can only be bought in a government chain.
> If You own a restaurant/pub, You have to have a special permit to serve alcohol,
> and getting that can be difficult.


which is why I said its soviet style regulation.. in most countries you rely on capitalism to figure out how many grocery store an area needs or what sort of stuff they need to sell... 
alcohol requiring special permit(in shops or in restaurants) is true in most countries..


----------



## Vergennes

Blue Marlin said:


> its not even that, its a matter of need really, france is losing its touch only rural areas of france are nice the cities are getting crap. now theres violence there trying to solve it the wrong way, and it will backfire.




Says those letting people demonstrating to install shariah in UK,says those that hide crimes,says those that tolerate people on the streets calling for jihad against France,says those allowing shariah courts,says those that accommodate everything for them,so to avoid 'any troubles.' 
If that's how you solve problems,we don't need your advices at all.

Our country will not change to accommodate a minority,and everyone has to live with this. Everyone is free to leave and/or go to 'tolerant Britain'.
When will people realise that in France,religion or your beliefs aren't above the République and its values/laws ?

@flamer84

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## A_Poster

UKBengali said:


> So just avoid the question.
> 
> Muslims want equality and are not getting it - shows the hypocrisy of the French
> 
> Anyways both non-Muslims and Muslims are/will pay a heavy price for the actions of the muppets in power.
> 
> btw - You know that I am not religious at all? I do not drink alcohol or eat pork but everything else pretty much goes for me





MarkusS said:


> you are wrong. Religious crack downs were always sucessful in europe.
> 
> How many muslims were left in spain after Isabella finished the Reconquista?
> 
> When we italians recaptured Sicily, not one muslim was left alive.



Apart from two common example that MarkusS have provided; there is less example of near wiping out protestant (also known as Huguenot) from France.

Outside Europe,nearly every person who bow down towards Kaaba has an ancestor who bent his knee to Islamic sword.


Contrary to what people wish to believe, violence solves everything; and it is most efficient way of uprooting ideologies. No people, No ideology. Even though Hitler lost, he did succeeded in making Germany, Judenfrei. People may condemn holocaust as much as they wish ,and Germans may even show remorse and pay reparations for genocide, but they could not bring dead Jews to life and Judaism is practically extinct from Germany with only 120,000 adherents.


----------



## Zibago

JD_In said:


> Lol..Pakistanis expect we to give up Kashmir as its Muslim dominated state...Muslims from countries like Pak expect we to allow cow meat consumption.....in this case, dont understand why muslims don't leave France even if its not their own country! France is France because its France..muslims didnt build France so those who are interested to follow their muslim extremist faith must leave France and settle in KSA or Pakistan or some African country!


Kashmir was never yours to begin with you occupied it even after 28 days and 71 casualties there is curfew and they are protesting against you

We dont care about your beef law we just show you your face when you criticize our blasphemy laws

Why should French citizens of varying backgrounds in some cases of multiple backgrounds go to Pakistan ?
Were you born this way or did you apply for a special training program?



A_Poster said:


> Apart from two common example that MarkusS have provided; there is less example of near wiping out protestant (also known as Huguenot) from France.
> 
> Outside Europe,nearly every person who bow down towards Kaaba has an ancestor who bent his knee to Islamic sword.
> 
> 
> Contrary to what people wish to believe, violence solves everything; and it is most efficient way of uprooting ideologies. No people, No ideology. Even though Hitler lost, he did succeeded in making Germany, Judenfrei. People may condemn holocaust as much as they wish ,and Germans may even show remorse and pay reparations for genocide, but they could not bring dead Jews to life and Judaism is practically extinct from Germany with only 120,000 adherents.


My greatgrandfather converted when Kashmir was under Hinduvta raj your argument is invalid

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nefarious

I don't get what the big deal is, if that's how the market over in France works and it applies to all citizens of all faiths equally then what's the hoo haa about?

Btw if France puts Muslims in a position where they can't consume halal etc. I'm sure it's permissable to eat non halal in order to survive when there is no alternative. You won't have them packing their bags that easily!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

hinduguy said:


> no, not in france.. its a regulated market..


So even if a product is not popular in your locality you have to have it in your store?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## liall

To the kids crying racism please look into the reasoning. If the supermarkets do not sell pork and alcohol the non-muslim French will simply move to other areas over time. This will leave behind pockets of Muslims and that is counter productive over time because they want every immigrant to integrate with the society.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Johny D

Zibago said:


> Kashmir was never yours to begin with you occupied it even after 28 days and 71 casualties there is curfew and they are protesting against you
> 
> We dont care about your beef law we just show you your face when you criticize our blasphemy laws
> 
> Why should French citizens of varying backgrounds in some cases of multiple backgrounds go to Pakistan ?
> Were you born this way or did you apply for a special training program?



does any of your line make any sense? why dont you read it again ? If you still see any sense, then I guess, you really have to undergo some special training as Madrasa education might not have helped you to develop your thought process!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

JD_In said:


> does any of your line make any sense? why dont you read it again ? If you still see any sense, then I guess, you really have to undergo some special training as Madrasa education might not have helped you to develop your thought process!


Does your argument of resettlement of French citizens make sense they are French born and French nationals what ever good or bad they do is France,s problem not the problem of their countries of origin(in some cases Non Muslim one,s)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

A_Poster said:


> Land is ours; People, you could have. They renounced claim on Indian land the day they signed on Arab supremacist charter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, and probably your greatgrandfather was also a Brahmin or a Rajput, isn't it?
> 
> The tales you people tell to assuage your ego!


They converted way before India even was a,country

Yes he was and Sheikh(which i am) is a title for Pandit converts in Kashmir you can look it up in google

Oh so you know more about the history of my own family then me hmm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani E

Zibago said:


> They converted way before India even was a,country
> 
> Yes he was and Sheikh(which i am) is a title for Pandit converts in Kashmir you can look it up in google
> 
> Oh so you know more about the history of my own family then me hmm



Stop lying you Dalit Pahari.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Star Wars said:


> Why not leave France then ? their country ...their rules...



@waz @Oscar @Mugwop Why did i get a negative rating ? OR do i say things which are in agreement with you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

Zibago said:


> So even if a product is not popular in your locality you have to have it in your store?


yes..apparently...


----------



## Blue Marlin

Vergennes said:


> Says those letting people demonstrating to install shariah in UK,says those that hide crimes,says those that tolerate people on the streets calling for jihad against France,says those allowing shariah courts,says those that accommodate everything for them,so to avoid 'any troubles.'
> If that's how you solve problems,we don't need your advices at all.
> 
> Our country will not change to accommodate a minority,and everyone has to live with this. Everyone is free to leave and/or go to 'tolerant Britain'.
> When will people realise that in France,religion or your beliefs aren't above the République and its values/laws ?
> 
> @flamer84


those who want sharia in the uk are low class tossers from what i have been told. everyone ignores them and the protest are never broadcasted or not very often. true the muslim population in france is higher and there are lower class then that of the uk. i think a large chunk of the muslim population is africain/arab. sure there are pockets of nutters in the uk but we are very good in finding them and closing them down or watching them . but i think for france a firm hand is in need to be given but in this strange case of a halal meat shop...... thats taking it to far in a weird way. what i would do is force to mosques to sign up to make them follow a ciriculum that represents the true meaning of islam and ensure they follow it. it will be a like an islamic school where they would takes external tests and external inspections like normal schools.

as for bending to accomidating minorites...... if they dont like it, do one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

flamer84 said:


> Vegetarianism is not based on religious discrimination.


----------



## Providence

Peeps crying wolf should try to understand how things work in France as far as supermarket license in concerned.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch

Would the French mandate the same for a Jewish Kosher shop to sell pork?

Having said that, France is for the French. They should be allowed to make the laws as they seem fit.

I have an idea for the French Muslims, just reopen the shop as Kosher.... It is the same thing as Halal 

I think Pakistan should force it's Hindu minority to sell Beef and they should also cut it into nice salaan size boties ... *sarc*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

flamer84 said:


> Glad to see secular France taking good measures to integrate the muslim community.Allowing such separatism will only alienate them from mainstream society and it's downright racist towards the majority.



Yeah so racist .. A Muslim shopkeeper not selling pork or whiskey is such racism ...


----------



## livingdead

Clutch said:


> Would the French mandate the same for a Jewish Kosher shop to sell pork?
> 
> Having said that, France is for the French. They should be allowed to make the laws as they seem fit.


no, unless the jewish dude tries to be smartass and operates on a supermarket license...


----------



## flamer84

Vergennes said:


> Says those letting people demonstrating to install shariah in UK,says those that hide crimes,says those that tolerate people on the streets calling for jihad against France,says those allowing shariah courts,says those that accommodate everything for them,so to avoid 'any troubles.'
> If that's how you solve problems,we don't need your advices at all.
> 
> Our country will not change to accommodate a minority,and everyone has to live with this. Everyone is free to leave and/or go to 'tolerant Britain'.
> When will people realise that in France,religion or your beliefs aren't above the République and its values/laws ?
> 
> @flamer84




French cities are not beautiful anymore because they don't have enough halal shops.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

hinduguy said:


> yes..apparently...


This is weird does this specify the brand too or just the product?


----------



## livingdead

Zibago said:


> This is weird does this specify the brand too or just the product?


product... again some french dude wrote in in another social media site , take it with adequate amount of salt..


----------



## bobo6661

Clutch said:


> Would the French mandate the same for a Jewish Kosher shop to sell pork?



But wtf got Jews to do with this ? 

The shop is breaking the contract... It gets closed ... End of case

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## flamer84

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yeah so racist .. A Muslim shopkeeper not selling pork or whiskey is such racism ...




In France there are only a number of general licenses granted to each community.If a muslim takes a general licence and proceeds to sell only halal merchandise the general population will obviously be deprived of normal goods.



bobo6661 said:


> But wtf got Jews to do with this ?
> 
> The shop is breaking the contract... It gets closed ... End of case




It's always about the Jews with some of them,like somebody owes them an explanation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch

bobo6661 said:


> But wtf got Jews to do with this ?
> 
> The shop is breaking the contract... It gets closed ... End of case


Everything... do Jewish shops also get closed for breaking the the same contract? If yes, then yes shut every halal shop. It's the right of the French.


----------



## Imran Khan

good step finally EU awaked

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch

flamer84 said:


> In France there are only a number of general licenses granted to each community.If a muslim takes a general licence and proceeds to sell only halal merchandise the general population will obviously be deprived of normal goods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always about the Jews with some of them,like somebody owns them an explanation.




Personally, i do have anything against France shutting all halal shops. I also have nothing against France banning expelling all muslims. It is the right of the French to do as they seem fit. ...

Just the hypocrisy... if there... it's comical... it's more amusing then offensive

EU should expel all muslims if they want ... it's their land

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

hinduguy said:


> product... again some french dude wrote in in another social media site , take it with adequate amount of salt..


So in short this is a socialist measure to ensure the supply chain isnt broken and stores have to buy certain products
If some products are new do they have to apply for something to be on the special list?


Clutch said:


> Would the French mandate the same for a Jewish Kosher shop to sell pork?
> 
> Having said that, France is for the French. They should be allowed to make the laws as they seem fit.
> 
> I have an idea for the French Muslims, just reopen the shop as Kosher.... It is the same thing as Halal
> 
> I think Pakistan should force it's Hindu minority to sell Beef and they should also cut it into nice salaan size boties ... *sarc*


Pakistani Hindus are PAKISTANI Hindus why should they be punished for actions of the French govt?


----------



## bobo6661

Clutch said:


> Everything... do Jewish shops also get closed for breaking the the same contract? If yes, then yes shut every halal shop.



No the should close the Polish shops first !!!... Do you got even one information that Jews are breaking shop contracts in france or you just hate them so much?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch

Zibago said:


> So in short this is a socialist measure to ensure the supply chain isnt broken and stores have to buy certain products
> If some products are new do they have to apply for something to be on the special list?
> 
> Pakistani Hindus are PAKISTANI Hindus why should they be punished for actions of the French govt?




I agree Pakistani hindus should not be treated the same... that's why i put *sarc* in my statement... meaning sarcasm... we Pakistanis are much more tolerant then the whites... even if the media portrays it differently. Openess and tolerance used to be an Islamic principle. We need to take it back... let them fall into the out of hatred.... That's their business



bobo6661 said:


> No the should close the Polish shops first !!!... Do you got even one information that Jews are breaking shop contracts in france or you just hate them so much?


I asked a question... why are your panties in a bunch?


----------



## livingdead

Zibago said:


> So in short this is a socialist measure to ensure the supply chain isnt broken and stores have to buy certain products
> If some products are new do they have to apply for something to be on the special list?
> 
> Pakistani Hindus are PAKISTANI Hindus why should they be punished for actions of the French govt?


the socialist measure is to protect buyer and not sellers... they got a minimum list of products apparently.. nobody will punish you for selling more types of products than the list tells you..


----------



## flamer84

bobo6661 said:


> No the should close the Polish shops first !!!... Do you got even one information that Jews are breaking shop contracts in france or you just hate them so much?



Jews are inherently evil in islamic culture.There are even some verses in the Quran stating that they'll be hunted down in the end of the days,with some silly absurd stories that Jews will hide behind trees but the trees will shout to the muslims,giving their location away. Imagine that....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Vergennes

Clutch said:


> Everything... do Jewish shops also get closed for breaking the the same contract? If yes, then yes shut every halal shop. It's the right of the French.



@flamer84 @bobo6661
@Providence @Zibago @hinduguy @Thorough Pro @Pakistani Exile @Ranasikander @lastofthepatriots @A.P. Richelieu @UKBengali

Ok,it's time to end this circus. This store is located in my commune called 'Colombes'. Colombes is a very beautiful city,clean with an awesome park and the majority of the inhabitants have high income. This store is located near a low income suburb where many of the inhabitants are muslims and or africans.
I sometimes go near it,because next to it there's a GP and a pharmacy.
Last week,I went to the GP for my son,and went to this store to buy him something to drink.
No where it is written it's a halal store. It's called 'Good Price',and should be a store where we can find everything,since it's a 'general store'.
Most of their products are oriental or even turks. (The vast majority of their products aren't written in french...)
There's no alcohol or pork. Instead of putting music or things like this like there is in a Carrefour,they are putting 'quran'. To be honest,yes that's a communautarist store only made for a certain community,not everyone,and for someone living in the area,it would be difficult to get some alcohol or pork.
-
If this was a halal store,I would probably understand,but THIS IS NOT ONE. No where it is written it's one.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Clutch

flamer84 said:


> Jews are inherently evil in islamic culture.There are even some verses in the Quran stating that they'll be hunted down in the end of the days,with some silly absurd stories that Jews will hide behind trees but the trees will shout to the muslims,giving their location away. Imagine that....


Bulls hit... jews are not inherently evil in Islam. They are called Muslim throughout the Quraan as well. Their prophets are our prophets. We can eat their food as Halal.. We can marry them.. The trees thing (which is stone) is taking about the Armageddon... which is all figurative language..

Lol... you guys don't even know the basics about Islam.. Yet lie so openly about it. I don't blame you entirely.. Internet gained knowledge is full of misinformation


----------



## Zibago

hinduguy said:


> the socialist measure is to protect buyer and not sellers... they got a minimum list of products apparently.. nobody will punish you for selling more types of products than the list tells you..


Some products are compulsary and other optional?
ARe the compulsary products increased or do they remain the same?


----------



## livingdead

Zibago said:


> Some products are compulsary and other optional?
> ARe the compulsary products increased or do they remain the same?


once I learn french I will read all their official docs and tell you.. till then refer to my earlier posts... its second hand knowledge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

Vergennes said:


> @flamer84 @bobo6661
> @Providence @Zibago @hinduguy @Thorough Pro @Pakistani Exile @Ranasikander @lastofthepatriots @A.P. Richelieu @UKBengali
> 
> Ok,it's time to end this circus. This store is located in my commune called 'Colombes'. Colombes is a very beautiful city,clean with an awesome park and the majority of the inhabitants have high income. This store is located near a low income suburb where many of the inhabitants are muslims and or africans.
> I sometimes go near it,because next to it there's a GP and a pharmacy.
> Last week,I went to the GP for my son,and went to this store to buy him something to drink.
> No where it is written it's a halal store. It's called 'Good Price',and should be a store where we can find everything,since it's a 'general store'.
> Most of their products are oriental or even turks. (The vast majority of their products aren't written in french...)
> There's no alcohol or pork. Instead of putting music or things like this like there is in a Carrefour,they are putting 'quran'. To be honest,yes that's a communautarist store only made for a certain community,not everyone,and for someone living in the area,it would be difficult to get some alcohol or pork.
> -
> If this was a halal store,I would probably understand,but THIS IS NOT ONE. No where it is written it's one.
> 
> Thanks.




Thanks for the explanation mate.Just as I thought,they've asked for a general licence than procedeed to alienate non muslims and segregate themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## airmarshal

flamer84 said:


> Glad to see secular France taking good measures to integrate the muslim community.Allowing such separatism will only alienate them from mainstream society and it's downright racist towards the majority.



This is secular extremism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

airmarshal said:


> This is secular extremism.




Nope,this is what integration is all about.


----------



## Mav3rick

flamer84 said:


> Translation: Do what muslims want or there will be violence.
> 
> *I choose violence*.



Then violence you shall get!


----------



## flamer84

Mav3rick said:


> Then violence you shall get!




ok


----------



## airmarshal

flamer84 said:


> Nope,this is what integration is all about.



France deserves what its getting. Its an extremist country in promoting its values and actually forcing them on its people.


----------



## The Sandman

Alright if it isn't a *halal *store as told by vergennes than they should operate according to french laws and sell everything what's the problem than?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

flamer84 said:


> In France there are only a number of general licenses granted to each community.If a muslim takes a general licence and proceeds to sell only halal merchandise the general population will obviously be deprived of normal goods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always about the Jews with some of them,like somebody owes them an explanation.



Is there a certain provision in French law or constitution that forces shop owners to sell pork or liquor ?


Because understand Pak,British,American or indian laws no such provision exists.



flamer84 said:


> Nope,this is what integration is all about.



This isn't integration rather alienation.

Ever wonder why countries like US etc don't face situations like France which pretty much institutionalises racism and segregation? 

Most of the French Muslims aren't new immigrants rather from the former exploited colonies .. Many from WW era who settled there ... And Africans..


----------



## Thorough Pro

How do totalitarian governments come in force? when the people ask them or allow them to interfere in every petty issue. In a free society everyone must be free to do what they want to do, this is the mantra that most western governments sing all day along but when it comes to anything related with Muslims be it how they dress, what they eat, and how they socially interact, the same champions of liberty, free speech and thought start behaving like Hitler.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Devil Soul said:


> One of the conditions on the lease by the local housing authority stipulated that Good Price discount mini-market must act as a “general food store.” The authority argues that all members of the local community are not being served if there are no alcohol or pork products in the store, which is run as a franchise in Colombes and replaced another small supermarket last year.


If you agree to one thing and then do another, don't be surprised if there's a consequence.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Clutch said:


> Would the French mandate the same for a Jewish Kosher shop to sell pork?
> 
> Having said that, France is for the French. They should be allowed to make the laws as they seem fit.
> 
> I have an idea for the French Muslims, just reopen the shop as Kosher.... It is the same thing as Halal
> 
> I think Pakistan should force it's Hindu minority to sell Beef and they should also cut it into nice salaan size boties ... *sarc*



Why not read the OP before commenting?
They say that a kosher shop would get the same order.
The requirement is that the store *in this location* sells all common food stuff,
and in france, porc and alcohol is considered common.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

flamer84 said:


> Nope,this is what integration is all about.


 
Well in UAE ... they have special section in some British grocery stores where they sell Pork and other pig derivitives and it's labelled for Christians only. Then for the sake of integration that too should be banned. It is after all an Muslim country... our culture. 

Of course i am being tounge in cheek... we as muslims should strive to be more open minded... let oppression be the domain of the close minded.



A.P. Richelieu said:


> Why not read the OP before commenting?
> They say that a kosher shop would get the same order.
> The requirement is that the store *in this location* sells all common food stuff,
> and in france, porc and alcohol is considered common.


Read above


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Clutch said:


> Well in UAE ... they have special section in some British grocery stores where they sell Pork and other pig derivitives and it's labelled for Christians only. Then for the sake of integration that too should be banned. It is after all an Muslim country... our culture.
> 
> Of course i am being tounge in cheek... we as muslims should strive to be more open minded... let oppression be the domain of the close minded.
> 
> 
> Read above



There is a big difference between restricting choice of stuff and requiring availability of stuff.


----------



## MarkusS

UKBengali said:


> Dude this is a serious conversation here so
> let us deal with logic rather than fantasy here.




Its no fantasy. Startfor thinks the ethnic cleansing will start within the next 5 years if situation doesnt change.

People in europe get sick of this shit. Civilisation is a thin veil. And muslims play with a force they wont be able to control anymore.


----------



## Clutch

A.P. Richelieu said:


> There is a big difference between restricting choice of stuff and requiring availability of stuff.



No... The argument is the same... culture




MarkusS said:


> Its no fantasy. Startfor thinks the ethnic cleansing will start within the next 5 years if situation doesnt change.
> 
> People in europe get sick of this shit. Civilisation is a thin veil. And muslims play with a force they wont be able to control anymore.



Same goes for minorities in Muslim lands... tit for tat

Having said that, i do believe the Europeans have the right to demand Europe to be as they envision it... if it's without muslims... then it's your right. I actually support your opinion. You have the right to massacre all the muslims.. It's your bigotry... you have a right to it... is it another a Holocaust you are advocating... it's part of european history... every other generation exterminated another..

muslims on the other hand should be more loving and accepting ... that's Islam... our history is also tainted... but Islam dictates acceptance and tolerance.


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Clutch said:


> The argument is the same... culture
> 
> 
> 
> Same goes for minorities in Muslim lands... tit for tat



The French does not allow shop owners to restrict the French culture.
You are proposing that shop owners should restrict culture.
It is a world of difference.


----------



## Clutch

A.P. Richelieu said:


> The French does not allow shop owners to restrict the French culture.
> You are proposing that shop owners should restrict culture.
> It is a world of difference.


No its identical... our culture and religion does not allow for pork products... but for the sake of openess eg of dubai... they are allowed to sell. The Franch are doing the same... would they allow the Chinese to sell dog meat because it is part of Chinese /korean culture... counter to the French culture of looking at dogs as pets and not food?

Please islamaphobe are easy to pick out...

Like i keep saying... the French have a right to their prejudice ... they have right to their islamaphobia... i am not against that! . Just don't try to put forward a face of tolerance and openess.... That's our domain... we muslims should be tolerant and open... we should own the love... hate should be your domain...



flamer84 said:


> Nope,this is what integration is all about.


Nope this is what disintegration is all about... but it's Europe's right. I support European Nazi / xenophobia / islamaphobia...I support it. 

We muslims should be the open tolerant ones.... Not you.


----------



## Tamilnadu

airmarshal said:


> France deserves what its getting. Its an extremist country in promoting its values and actually forcing them on its people.


What do you mean by french deserve it,you mean allowing people who wont intigrate into the french society.


----------



## RoadRunner401

flamer84 said:


> Maybe it is and they are not cry babies and honestly the Jews are none of your business.As guests in here it would be wise to leave your grudges back home into the caliphate,not dragg them in our house.



The height of hypocrisy, look at MR secular defending a religion. Just like Jewish people, which I am sure face discrimination in France isn't any of his business, as you so eloquently pointed out. French Muslim and France weren't any of your business since you are neither French nor Muslim and clearly not a secular, but a bigot.


----------



## UKBengali

RoadRunner401 said:


> The height of hypocrisy, look at MR secular defending a religion. Just like Jewish people, which I am sure face discrimination in France isn't any of his business, as you so eloquently pointed out. French Muslim and France weren't any of your business since you are neither French nor Muslim and clearly not a secular, but a bigot.



He probably does not like Muslims due to butt-hurt of 500 years of Muslim rule over his country.

@flamer84

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Clutch said:


> No its identical... our culture and religion does not allow for pork products... but for the sake of openess eg of dubai... they are allowed to sell. The Franch are doing the same... would they allow the Chinese to sell dog meat because it is part of Chinese /korean culture... counter to the French culture of looking at dogs as pets and not food?
> 
> Please islamaphobe are easy to pick out...
> 
> Like i keep saying... the French have a right to their prejudice ... they have right to their islamaphobia... i am not against that! . Just don't try to put forward a face of tolerance and openess.... That's our domain... we muslims should be tolerant and open... we should own the love... hate should be your domain...
> 
> 
> Nope this is what disintegration is all about... but it's Europe's right. I support European Nazi / xenophobia / islamaphobia...I support it.
> 
> We muslims should be the open tolerant ones.... Not you.



It is not the same.
Your culture restrict things.
The French culture does not allow such restrictions.

There is no problem getting any type of food in Europe nowadays.
Allowing porc to be sold in Muslim countries not make them more tolerant on an absolute level.

Integration means that foreigners take on a positive role in the society as a contributor
to the wellbeing of others, by getting a job, a place to live and mind their own business,
instead of beeing a PITA.
Integration does not mean that You force someone to change religion.


----------



## RoadRunner401

Tamilnadu said:


> What do you mean by french deserve it,you mean allowing people who wont integrate into the french society.


 
It's pretty obvious that you don't understand the issue and want to cash in the opportunity to bash Muslims, so you can feel better about yourself. Go ahead and ask yourself this question.

How com; French wants to separate From Canada, why can't they integrate with Canadian society as majority of Canadians and Canadian Government are secular?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

RoadRunner401 said:


> It's pretty obvious that you don't understand the issue and want to cash in the opportunity to bash Muslims, so you can feel better about yourself. Go ahead and ask yourself this question.
> 
> How com; French wants to separate From Canada, why can't they integrate with Canadian society as majority of Canadians and Canadian Government are secular?



PDF has taught me how much Indians(Hindus) hate Muslims.


----------



## X-2.

Devil Soul said:


> *Halal supermarket ordered to sell pork, alcohol or face closure*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHOTO: AFP
> 
> A halal supermarket in the suburbs of Paris has been ordered by local authorities to start selling alcohol and pork or face closure.
> 
> One of the conditions on the lease by the local housing authority stipulated that Good Price discount mini-market must act as a “general food store.” The authority argues that all members of the local community are not being served if there are no alcohol or pork products in the store, which is run as a franchise in Colombes and replaced another small supermarket last year.
> 
> *Outrage as Muslim pupils exempt from shaking female teachers’ hands in Swiss district*
> 
> According to the mayor’s chief of staff, Jérôme Besnard, “The mayor of Colombes, Nicole Goueta, went there herself and asked the owner to diversify the range of products by adding alcohol and non-halal meats,” reports _Telegraph._
> 
> Besnard said that locals, particularly older residents, have complained they no longer get the full range of products at Good Price and have to travel a distance now to do their shopping.
> 
> “We want a social mix. We don’t want any area that is only Muslim or any area where there are no Muslims,” Besnard said, adding the town’s reaction would have been the same had a kosher shop opened on that spot.
> 
> Further, the Colombes housing authority argues that the store breaches French republican principles by making a certain group a priority rather than catering to all categories.
> 
> The housing authority has taken legal action to bring an end to the lease which would normally run until 2019. The case will be heard in court in October.
> 
> Soulemane Yalcin, who runs the shop said he was only catering to the demands of his customers in the area. “It’s business,” said Yalcin.
> 
> *‘Burkini-only day’ at French waterpark prompts outrage*
> 
> “I look around me and I target what I see. The lease states ‘general food store and related activities’ – but it all depends on how you interpret ‘related activities’,” he told _Le Parisien_ newspaper. Yalcin has hired a lawyer to fight the eviction.
> 
> Earlier, plans for a waterpark in Marseille to set aside a day just for Muslim women wearing burqinis — full-body swimsuits — sparked outrage in secular France on Thursday.
> 
> Criticism of the plan also came from the political left, with Senator Michel Amiel — who is mayor of the northern suburb, Les Pennes Mirabeau, where the waterpark is located — saying he would seek a ban.
> 
> _This article originally appeared on The Telegraph._


French gov is just morally donw with 0 humanity and justice for Muslims 
Thats y there is unrest in France especially


----------



## pakdefender

This is really stupid , pork is not halal so keeping pork or handling it with halal meat will make the meat not halal , they might as well just ask them to shut down their shops any way

By the way is same being applied to kosher shops ? That pork needs to be sold along with kosher meats ?


----------



## Tamilnadu

RoadRunner401 said:


> It's pretty obvious that you don't understand the issue and want to cash in the opportunity to bash Muslims, so you can feel better about yourself. Go ahead and ask yourself this question.
> 
> How com; French wants to separate From Canada, why can't they integrate with Canadian society as majority of Canadians and Canadian Government are secular?


Have you seen the post i was quoting ,it says french deserve it
As some one from france said,its a general store and not a halal store as being told.where did you see hate for muslims in the post,is asking a muslim to intigrate looks hate to you,do muslims come to europe or anywhere for a better standard of life or to be a better muslim.if its late why come ,when you know europe is not same as a muslim country they can go to any muslims country they want.
Religion is a personal matter and in democracies you cannt bring religion to public life ,you come work hard earn a good salary have a beautiful house and big car eat only only halal food at home and do or live as per your religion at home,no one has a problem.Problems start when one dsnt do that and start demanding things as per their religion in public spaces,next what you will support seperate or muslims only taxis and transport in your area.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Its up to the owner of shop to sell whatever they wish in their shop ..french are gone retarded and also those Islamophobic moron who support any of such act


----------



## MarkusS

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Its up to the owner of shop to sell whatever they wish in their shop ..french are gone retarded and also those Islamophobic moron who support any of such act



Its the only shop there and runs on a state permission. Which means the shop must allow all products.

Is that so hard to understand?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

MarkusS said:


> Its the only shop there and runs on a state permission. Which means the shop must allow all products.
> 
> Is that so hard to understand?


Government has no right to tell any private shopkeeper what they may or may not sell. People are free to open another shop in area to sell pork if there is demand for pork


----------



## MarkusS

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Government has no right to tell any private shopkeeper what they may or may not sell. People are free to open another shop in area to sell pork if there is demand for pork




Government has evry right to tell a shop keeper what to sell or not to sell. Or do you see Heorine or cocain as well?

The shop runs on a government lizence.

The shop owner is free to close down and open a shop not on a place where he needs a license.

All this may be soon obsolete anyways since more and more european nations ban this halal stuff. This animal curelity has no place here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

MarkusS said:


> Government has evry right to tell a shop keeper what to sell or not to sell. Or do you see Heorine or cocain as well?
> 
> The shop runs on a government lizence.
> 
> The shop owner is free to close down and open a shop not on a place where he needs a license.
> 
> All this may be soon obsolete anyways since more and more european nations ban this halal stuff. This animal curelity has no place here.



"It's business," Soulemane Yalcin, the manager of Good Price, told _Le Parisien_. “I look around me and I target what I see.

"The lease states ‘general food store and related activities’ – but it all depends on how you interpret ‘related activities’."

The authority is taking legal action to revoke the shop's lease, which runs until 2019.

The case will be heard in October.

Only halal or kosher as well..if you want no cruelty then stop killing animals and eating meat otherwise hala or non hala there is no good or bad way of killing and opposition of halal meat is just based on personal hatred and grudges for islam


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Government has no right to tell any private shopkeeper what they may or may not sell. People are free to open another shop in area to sell pork if there is demand for pork



Governments ban products all the time, so You are simply wrong.
They also control the size and numbers of shops.
Furthermore, the shop owner has agreed to open one kind of shop, but opened another type.
I doubt that anyone cares about what You think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

A.P. Richelieu said:


> Governments ban products all the time, so You are simply wrong.
> They also control the size and numbers of shops.
> Furthermore, the shop owner has agreed to open one kind of shop, but opened another type.
> I doubt that anyone cares about what You think.


He is not selling any banned product but should have this choice to sell any products which are allowed and which he see as profitable. How do you know that he is breaching the contract? was it in lease contract to sell the pork?


----------



## Clutch

A.P. Richelieu said:


> It is not the same.
> Your culture restrict things.
> The French culture does not allow such restrictions.
> 
> There is no problem getting any type of food in Europe nowadays.
> Allowing porc to be sold in Muslim countries not make them more tolerant on an absolute level.
> 
> Integration means that foreigners take on a positive role in the society as a contributor
> to the wellbeing of others, by getting a job, a place to live and mind their own business,
> instead of beeing a PITA.
> Integration does not mean that You force someone to change religion.


It is matter of prospective... if French restrict the sale of dog meat the Korean might find it restrictive. It is your right to hate muslims.. As muslims we should love all others irrespective of their religion. We should be the progressive culture. France has the right to regress.

You hate... we love. ... we win.


----------



## Vergennes

> * "Cette supérette est communautariste à cause de ce qu'on n'y trouve pas, explique Olivier Virolle, le directeur général de CHP. Mais aussi à cause de ce qu'on y trouve: de la viande à 95% halal et des tapis de prière".*





> *This supermarket is communitarian because of what is not found, says Olivier Virolle the CHP general manager. But also because of what is there: 95% of halal food and prayer mats.'*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> "It's business," Soulemane Yalcin, the manager of Good Price, told _Le Parisien_. “I look around me and I target what I see.
> 
> "The lease states ‘general food store and related activities’ – but it all depends on how you interpret ‘related activities’."
> 
> The authority is taking legal action to revoke the shop's lease, which runs until 2019.
> 
> The case will be heard in October.
> 
> Only halal or kosher as well..if you want no cruelty then stop killing animals and eating meat otherwise hala or non hala there is no good or bad way of killing and opposition of halal meat is just based on personal hatred and grudges for islam



our country our rules. In italy you arent even allowed to sell that stuff inside cities since its against italian values and culture


----------



## Anubis

flamer84 said:


> Actually i see the key in "general food" as in *all kind of food* not specific religious food items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.This is how secular France came to be,with a heavy crack down on Catholicism.


I know France is not like the US....but isn't forcing a business to sell anything an anti-capitalist approach? Do stores that have the 'general food' clause in their lease actually sell 'everything'? What if I like eating cockroaches? Can I sue them for not selling cockroaches?



flamer84 said:


> Vegetarianism is not based on religious discrimination.


What if a Jain(they don't eat meat because of religious reasons) opens a vegan store? Will that be considered to be religious discrimination against those who eat meat?


----------



## bobo6661

Clutch said:


> French restrict the sale of dog meat the Korean might find it restrictive



Dog meat  Its banned in Poland and i think in whole EU to kill dogs and cats... So bad choice


----------



## Indus Pakistan

A.P. Richelieu said:


> There is a *big difference* between restricting choice of stuff and requiring availability of stuff.


No Cardinal, there is not. This is same as saying "restricted and unrestricted". On the issue of the French ban it is possible that the lease requirement was for "general food store" or "communitarian". Both would imply that products that by definition are "general" are available for* all* members of the community. Since there will be those wanting to buy pork or alcohol a halal store would be contravening the lease agreement as it would be found discriminating against some customers.

Therefore if the lease has such covenant then I guess it would for the courts to decide if not selling some products was in contravention of "general" and "communitarian".

And this "our country our rules" is turning to farce. I wonder if those who faced Nuremburgh trials in 1945 also said "our country our rules".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Kaptaan said:


> No Cardinal, there is not. This is same as saying "restricted and unrestricted". On the issue of the French ban it is possible that the lease requirement was for "general food store" or "communitarian". Both would imply that products that by definition are "general" are available by the community. Since there will be those wanting to buy pork or alcohol a halal store would be contravening the lease agreement as it would be found discriminating against some customers.
> 
> Therefore if the lease has such covenant then I guess it would for the courts to decide if not selling some products was in contravention of "general" and "communitarian".
> 
> *And this "our country our rules" is turning to farce. I wonder if those who faced Nuremburgh trials in 1945 also said "our country our rules"*.


Good point.

I think they should be honest about what they are doing...if they do want to discriminate why hide behind the veils of rectum-derived regulations....just say **** the Muslims and do it....other Europeans who want applaud France for what they are doing can do it but they MUST recognize that using "our country our rules" is actually cowardice....they want discriminate they can but they should have the balls to admit it.


----------



## bobo6661

Kaptaan said:


> No Cardinal, there is not. This is same as saying "restricted and unrestricted". On the issue of the French ban it is possible that the lease requirement was for "general food store" or "communitarian". Both would imply that products that by definition are "general" are available by* all* members of the community. Since there will be those wanting to buy pork or alcohol a halal store would be contravening the lease agreement as it would be found discriminating against some customers.
> 
> Therefore if the lease has such covenant then I guess it would for the courts to decide if not selling some products was in contravention of "general" and "communitarian".
> 
> And this "our country our rules" is turning to farce. I wonder if those who faced Nuremburgh trials in 1945 also said "our country our rules".





Vergennes said:


> Ok,it's time to end this circus. This store is located in my commune called 'Colombes'. Colombes is a very beautiful city,clean with an awesome park and the majority of the inhabitants have high income. This store is located near a low income suburb where many of the inhabitants are muslims and or africans.
> I sometimes go near it,because next to it there's a GP and a pharmacy.
> Last week,I went to the GP for my son,and went to this store to buy him something to drink.
> *No where it is written it's a halal store. It's called 'Good Price',and should be a store where we can find everything,since it's a 'general store'.*
> Most of their products are oriental or even turks. (The vast majority of their products aren't written in french...)
> There's no alcohol or pork. Instead of putting music or things like this like there is in a Carrefour,they are putting 'quran'. To be honest,yes that's a communautarist store only made for a certain community,not everyone,and for someone living in the area,it would be difficult to get some alcohol or pork.
> -
> *If this was a halal store,I would probably understand,but THIS IS NOT ONE. No where it is written it's one.*
> 
> Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

bobo6661 said:


> Dog meat  Its banned in Poland and i think in whole EU to kill dogs and cats... So bad choice


Exactly my point... why are you restricting korean and Chinese?


----------



## DesiGuy1403

I think these sections of migrants are taking advantage of the hospitality & laws of the western nations.

About time these western nations hit back at these rabid fanatics and showed them their place.


----------



## Clutch

MarkusS said:


> our country our rules. In italy you arent even allowed to sell that stuff inside cities since its against italian values and culture




Exactly my point... your country your rules... just don't hide behind the cloak of tolerance.. Be open of your hatred..... Muslims should not emulate... we should make our societies open and tolerant.. And by and large that's the direction most Muslim countries are going... the educated new generation has woken up to decades of regressive wahabbiism and now is moving towards tolerance... on the other hand like you threatened ethnic clensing a few post ago are heading towards that abyss


----------



## Indus Pakistan

My penny on this. It is for the decent people on both sides of the equation to put a cap on this thing. Both sides are attracting extreme views. France is French. So we got to respect that they will decide to do the right thing. Of course France can go down the road of Saudia Arabia, Pakistan or even Afghanistan but is that what most French want? I don't think so.

France, Algeria, Tunisia and Marrocco are interwoven by history and geography. My brother came back from holiday in Marakech and his overwhelming impression was there were French everywhere and French influence dominated that country.


----------



## Clutch

DesiGuy1403 said:


> I think these sections of migrants are taking advantage of the hospitality & laws of the western nations.
> 
> About time these western nations hit back at these rabid fanatics and showed them their place.


Force hindus to sell Beef? Damn those Rabin fanatic hindus refusing to sell Beef! *sarc*


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Clutch said:


> Force hindus to sell Beef?



They are already doing that all over the world without any complaint.
I have been to US, Europe and Australia. There are literally millions of Hindus working in these places.
We Hindus work in supermarkets and restaurants that have beef.
I eat frequently in restaurants that have beef on the menu. I don't eat the beef but I don't boycott these places and eat the other options on the menu.

Hindus adapt to the place. We don't demand the community that sheltered us and provided us a better life to adjust to us. We adjust to their way of life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

Kaptaan said:


> My penny on this. It is for the decent people on both sides of the equation to put a cap on this thing. Both sides are attracting extreme views. France is French. So we got to respect that they will decide to do the right thing. Of course France can go down the road of Saudia Arabia, Pakistan or even Afghanistan but is that what most French want? I don't think so.
> 
> France, Algeria, Tunisia and Marrocco are interwoven by history and geography. My brother came back from holiday in Marakech and his overwhelming impression was there were French everywhere and French influence dominated that country.




Well going by the European mentalities.. As shown here ... those French in Morocco, Tunisia, and Morocco should be forced to speak Arabic, wear Arabic cloths, those ungrateful whites... refusing to integrate! They are asking for a massacre if they don't integrate!!  *sarc*



DesiGuy1403 said:


> They are already doing that all over the world without any complaint.
> I have been to US, Europe and Australia. There are literally millions of Hindus working in these places.
> We Hindus work in supermarkets and restaurants that have beef.
> I eat frequently in restaurants that have beef on the menu. I don't eat the beef but I don't boycott these places and eat the other options on the menu.
> 
> Hindus adapt to the place. We don't demand the community that sheltered us and provided us a better life to adjust to us. We adjust to their way of life.



Millions of hindus in groceries stores in the west? Ok, by that skewed logic... there are Billions and billions of muslims working in grocery stores in the west! Lol


Haven't seen a single Hindu grocery store selling beef... have been to countless mainstream grocery stores (i.e. not an ethical one) and there are plenty of muslims working there... i even saw a hijabi working in the meat section placing pork...


----------



## MarkusS

Clutch said:


> Exactly my point... your country your rules... just don't hide behind the cloak of tolerance.. Be open of your hatred..... Muslims should not emulate... we should make our societies open and tolerant.. And by and large that's the direction most Muslim countries are going... the educated new generation has woken up to decades of regressive wahabbiism and now is moving towards tolerance... on the other hand like you threatened ethnic clensing a few post ago are heading towards that abyss



i cant stop laughing about this. is this satirical?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Clutch said:


> Haven't seen a single Hindu grocery store selling beef... have been to countless mainstream grocery stores (i.e. not an ethical one) and there are plenty of muslims working there... i even saw a hilarious working in the meat section placing pork...



There are Hindu run restaurants that have beef on the menu all over the world.
Yes, there are also Hindu run restaurants that don't have beef or pork on the menu. There are also Hindu run restaurants that are pure veg.

Point is, we don't "demand" special things for us when we go to other countries. If you think we did anywhere, please point towards it.


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

Devil Soul said:


> *Halal supermarket ordered to sell pork, alcohol or face closure*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHOTO: AFP
> 
> A halal supermarket in the suburbs of Paris has been ordered by local authorities to start selling alcohol and pork or face closure.
> 
> One of the conditions on the lease by the local housing authority stipulated that Good Price discount mini-market must act as a “general food store.” The authority argues that all members of the local community are not being served if there are no alcohol or pork products in the store, which is run as a franchise in Colombes and replaced another small supermarket last year.
> 
> *Outrage as Muslim pupils exempt from shaking female teachers’ hands in Swiss district*
> 
> According to the mayor’s chief of staff, Jérôme Besnard, “The mayor of Colombes, Nicole Goueta, went there herself and asked the owner to diversify the range of products by adding alcohol and non-halal meats,” reports _Telegraph._
> 
> Besnard said that locals, particularly older residents, have complained they no longer get the full range of products at Good Price and have to travel a distance now to do their shopping.
> 
> “We want a social mix. We don’t want any area that is only Muslim or any area where there are no Muslims,” Besnard said, adding the town’s reaction would have been the same had a kosher shop opened on that spot.
> 
> Further, the Colombes housing authority argues that the store breaches French republican principles by making a certain group a priority rather than catering to all categories.
> 
> The housing authority has taken legal action to bring an end to the lease which would normally run until 2019. The case will be heard in court in October.
> 
> Soulemane Yalcin, who runs the shop said he was only catering to the demands of his customers in the area. “It’s business,” said Yalcin.
> 
> *‘Burkini-only day’ at French waterpark prompts outrage*
> 
> “I look around me and I target what I see. The lease states ‘general food store and related activities’ – but it all depends on how you interpret ‘related activities’,” he told _Le Parisien_ newspaper. Yalcin has hired a lawyer to fight the eviction.
> 
> Earlier, plans for a waterpark in Marseille to set aside a day just for Muslim women wearing burqinis — full-body swimsuits — sparked outrage in secular France on Thursday.
> 
> Criticism of the plan also came from the political left, with Senator Michel Amiel — who is mayor of the northern suburb, Les Pennes Mirabeau, where the waterpark is located — saying he would seek a ban.
> 
> _This article originally appeared on The Telegraph._


Wonder if they will do the same for the stores selling kosher products.


----------



## Clutch

DesiGuy1403 said:


> They are already doing that all over the world without any complaint.
> I have been to US, Europe and Australia. There are literally millions of Hindus working in these places.
> We Hindus work in supermarkets and restaurants that have beef.
> I eat frequently in restaurants that have beef on the menu. I don't eat the beef but I don't boycott these places and eat the other options on the menu.
> 
> Hindus adapt to the place. We don't demand the community that sheltered us and provided us a better life to adjust to us. We adjust to their way of life.





MarkusS said:


> i cant stop laughing about this. is this satirical?


Because you have no clue what the Muslim world is going through... and by and large it has rejected extremism. You see a small% of it acting up in the form of extremism... your knowledge is only from afar not from within... this forum is proof of our tolerance... you ability to post factually incorrect and hurtful statements are still respected .


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Clutch said:


> Well going by the European mentalities


I don't see this as "European" issue. Neither do I see it as "Muslim/Non Muslim" issue. I don't even see this necessarily as colour issue. Lot of this is external people applying their own thoughts on a complicated subject.

In my opinion this is more of French and their former North African colonies issue. That has nothing to do with Italians, Poles, Romanians or British or Pakistani, or Indians. It was like back in 1990s when the Irish were at war with Britain we did not get all the Catholic world joining in or Poles jumping up because their Catholic brothers were being shot in Belfast. Just like Britain fixed the problem after five decades so will the French.


----------



## Clutch

DesiGuy1403 said:


> There are Hindu run restaurants that have beef on the menu all over the world.
> Yes, there are also Hindu run restaurants that don't have beef or pork on the menu. There are also Hindu run restaurants that are pure veg.
> 
> Point is, we don't "demand" special things for us when we go to other countries. If you think we did anywhere, please point towards it.


A Hindu in the usa sued mcdonalds because the fries were fried in lard... and the lynching of meat eaters in india



MarkusS said:


> i cant stop laughing about this. is this satirical?



You are posting here...


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Clutch said:


> Because you have no clue what the Muslim world is going through... and by and large it has rejected extremism. You see a small% of it acting up in the form of extremism... your knowledge is only from afar not from within... this forum is proof of our tolerance... you ability to post factually incorrect and hurtful statements are still respected .



This forum is a reflection of the people who formed it.
I have read their views and consider them a great reprensentation of both muslim and western world. Don't insult them by posting such a crappy post.

Debate to what I have said. If you want to divert the debate with some generalized crap to evoke some sympathy, you are looking at the wrong person.

Again, the point is, Hindus adapt to the place they go to. They don't demand special privileges or special laws or special diet. There are thousands of Hindus working in Saudi. You don't see them taking up arms, or slitting throats or running trucks on woman & children because they are not allowed to practise their religion freely.


----------



## Clutch

Kaptaan said:


> I don't see this as "European" issue. Neither do I see it as "Muslim/Non Muslim" issue. I don't even see this necessarily as colour issue. Lot of this is external people applying their own thoughts on a complicated subject.
> 
> In my opinion this is more of French and their former North African colonies issue. That has nothing to do with Italians, Poles, Romanians or British or Pakistani, or Indians. It was like back in 1990s when the Irish were at war with Britain we did not get all the Catholic world joining in or Poles jumping up because their Catholic brothers were being shot in Belfast. Just like Britain fixed the problem after five decades so will the French.


Its how they see it... especially the islamaphobe on this forum... personally i don't see it as a major issue. I think the French have every right to instigate any law they like.. The French have the right to make into law anyone who enters France must be force fed pork and made to spit on the quran. I would even support that law. ... i just cowards who hide behind being tolerant and progressive yet are not.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Clutch said:


> A Hindu in the usa sued mcdonalds because the fries were fried in lard... and the lynching of meat eaters in india



Huh...sued? Oh yeah, that is worse than what's happening in US, UK, France, Germany and other western countries.

And we are talking about people migrating to other countries and cultures. What happens in India is not the topic of this debate. Create a separate thread and we can debate there.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

MarkusS said:


> our country our rules. In italy you arent even allowed to sell that stuff inside cities since its against italian values and culture


When you have no logical answers then you come up with " our jungle , our rules " lol
last time you said that italy is catholic country and when i asked how many of you italins live your life according to scriptures of Catholicism or how many government laws in Italy actually derived from Catholicism then got no answer


----------



## Clutch

DesiGuy1403 said:


> This forum is a reflection of the people who formed it.
> I have read their views and consider them a great reprensentation of both muslim and western world. Don't insult them by posting such a crappy post.
> 
> Debate to what I have said. If you want to divert the debate with some generalized crap to evoke some sympathy, you are looking at the wrong person.
> 
> Again, the point is, Hindus adapt to the place they go to. They don't demand special privileges or special laws or special diet. There are thousands of Hindus working in Saudi. You don't see them taking up arms, or slitting throats or running trucks on woman & children because they are not allowed to practise their religion freely.




Europeans have to cope with extremists in their own way... by expelling all muslims if that be it. 

Muslim countries like pakistan have fought that battle against these extremists and we are winning. We are the true tolerant society... like you said this forum is proof of that. I double say yes. This is a pakistan first forum... where other people of inherent hatred of Pakistan its culture its religions are allowed a voice... no other "nationalist" forums would allow that... it point to our roots of a tolerant open society... a history you are not aware of.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

DesiGuy1403 said:


> They are already doing that all over the world without any complaint.
> I have been to US, Europe and Australia. There are literally millions of Hindus working in these places.
> We Hindus work in supermarkets and restaurants that have beef.
> I eat frequently in restaurants that have beef on the menu. I don't eat the beef but I don't boycott these places and eat the other options on the menu.
> 
> Hindus adapt to the place. We don't demand the community that sheltered us and provided us a better life to adjust to us. We adjust to their way of life.


India is the only country who put you in prison for slaughtering cow and eating beef


----------



## Clutch

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Huh...sued? Oh yeah, that is worse than what's happening in US, UK, France, Germany and other western countries.
> 
> And we are talking about people migrating to other countries and cultures. What happens in India is not the topic of this debate. Create a separate thread and we can debate there.


I have no interest to debate on religion. I don't profess to be an expert... nor does religion actually interest me... it is a personal thing and should be kept as such... i just find the ignorance about Islam amazing to say the least.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

DesiGuy1403 said:


> You don't see them taking up arms, or slitting throats or running trucks on woman & children because they are not allowed to practise their religion freely.


That's because there is no convergence of politics and religion in case of Hindus. It might have passed your attention but Algerian, Morroccans, Tunisians are Arabs. Europe is involved in Mediteranean littoral either through migration (Israel) or military engagements, Libya, Iraq, Syria thus your ridiculous comparison is not worth the effort.

However when politics converge with Hinduism the result is evil personified. I am sure you know about your Tamil Hindu Tigers in Sri Lanka war and their habit of launching suicide attacks, including one against your Prime Minister from a female bomber.

As regards about being difficult until not long ago upper class Hindus were the biggest pain in the a*ss. They would not eat or drink from anything touched by anybody else including Europeans. even a shadow of lessser sould would cause injury.



Clutch said:


> islamaphobe


I think too many Pakistani's have tendancy to see through the religious prism and ignore other aspects of a equation. The issue is far more *complicated* than this. Do you really think Bosnian Muslims would face the same problems in Paris? No I don't think so.


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> He is not selling any banned product but should have this choice to sell any products which are allowed and which he see as profitable. How do you know that he is breaching the contract? was it in lease contract to sell the pork?



The store owner has gotten a license.
This license has certain terms.
The store owner is not compliant with the terms according to the French authorities,
so Yes, they consider it to be part of general food stores to sell pork and alcohol.
Thus he has the choice to move his store elsewhere or comply with the terms.
If he is evicted he can take them to court and then he needs to prove that pork
and alcohol is not to be expected in a general food store.



omegalamba7XL9 said:


> Wonder if they will do the same for the stores selling kosher products.



If someone opens a kosher store where it has been agreed that there should be a general food store,
they would have to sell pork and alcohol.
This was stated in the OP, which You did not bother to read.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Kaptaan said:


> That's because there is no convergence of politics and religion in case of Hindus



And that's how it should be with all religions.
Religion should have no place in politics, governance or culture.



Kaptaan said:


> However when politics converge with Hinduism the result is evil personified. I am sure you know about your Tamil Hindu Tigers in Sri Lanka war and their habit of launching suicide attacks, including one against your Prime Minister from a female bomber.



Was LTTE a religious body? I always hated them but am surprised at your assertion that they did all those dastardly attacks in name of religion. I surely missed seeing them shouting religious slogans before they killed.



Kaptaan said:


> As regards about being difficult until not long ago upper class Hindus were the biggest pain in the a*ss. They would not eat or drink from anything touched by anybody else including Europeans. even a shadow of lessser sould would cause injury.



Not long ago is a long time my friend. A lot of these upper caste people have changed. We Hindus believe in change and hence don't hold such rigidity to our thought process. The whole basis of Hinduism as showed by Adi Sankaracharya was through debate & discourse.
We are correcting our mistakes and changing.
Is change such a bad thing?


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Clutch said:


> Well going by the European mentalities.. As shown here ... those French in Morocco, Tunisia, and Morocco should be forced to speak Arabic, wear Arabic cloths, those ungrateful whites... refusing to integrate! They are asking for a massacre if they don't integrate!!  *sarc*
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of hindus in groceries stores in the west? Ok, by that skewed logic... there are Billions and billions of muslims working in grocery stores in the west! Lol
> 
> 
> Haven't seen a single Hindu grocery store selling beef... have been to countless mainstream grocery stores (i.e. not an ethical one) and there are plenty of muslims working there... i even saw a hijabi working in the meat section placing pork...



It is only natural that a country demands that You learn its native language,
before You become a citizen.
Some countries have multiple languages, but use the language of a former colonial power
as the language to communicate between different groups.
If the language is in common use, it is pointless to learn a native language.

Noone is demanding that You dress in a certain way to become a citizen.
There are dress codes which are associated with good manners, and you may be refused entry 
if you dont have a tie etc.
There are two issues which must be weighed.
The principle that everyone should be allowed to choose their own clothing.
The use of group pressure by adopting a uniform.
On top of that is the security, that You may want to easily identify the individual.

Personally, I think that anyone using their clothing as a uniform promoting a political agenda
should be penalized. 

Many arabs use western style clothing.
I guess You want to fine them...


----------



## Indus Pakistan

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Was LTTE a religious body?


No it was not. However what makes you think these attacks are entirely religious. Could it be there are other (read political( issues that are informing actions cloted in religious language?

After all back in 1970s there was attack on Munich. There were terrorist incidents carried out by left leaning Arab groups with some like George Habash were Christians. You have heard of the Air France hijacking or Lufthansa? Post 2000s religion has become the device of that political frustration. Trouble was there all along but expressed in differant mediums.



DesiGuy1403 said:


> Religion should have no place in politics, governance or culture.


Agree but politics can converge with religion in some situations. You know you have far right Hindutwas in India gaining ground. The only reason Hindus have no issues with Europe is there is no politics to garner that. Do you share a border with Europe? Have you taken millions of European migrants? Have you had recent invasions?Thus no issue. However you saw the Tamil/Sinhala conflict.

Just like the ME issue. You can read it as Arab/European, Islam/Christian. Ditto Tamil/Sinhala or Hindu/Buddhist. It is how you define it which itself changes as you can see from 1960s,70s, 80s, 90s and post 2000 rise of Islamists. *Old wine in new bottle*.


----------



## Indika

Kaptaan said:


> However when politics converge with Hinduism the result is evil personified. I am sure you know about your Tamil Hindu Tigers in Sri Lanka war and their habit of launching suicide attacks, including one against your Prime Minister from a female bomber.


Loads of crap, thats what happens when you view everything under a fanatic lens.
lol , Before you start your anti-hindu tirade why dont you come up with facts instead of self-cooked nonsense. 
LTTE was mostly christians not hindus. Why dont you check who prabhakaran was? Infact LTTE was anti-hindu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

flamer84 said:


> Glad to see secular France taking good measures to integrate the muslim community.Allowing such separatism will only alienate them from mainstream society and it's downright racist towards the majority.


Is this your version of democracy.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Indika said:


> LTTE was mostly christians not hindus


So was PFLP. Why not check out George Habash?


Indika said:


> Loads of crap


Yeh. And stick it up your mouth. Might muzzle you.


Indika said:


> anti-hindu tirade


And it's fine for a faggot like you to slander Islam you Ganga cretin.

Seriously. I might understand Europeans having a issue but these Ganga cretins with their noses slightly above the filth they live in using this issue to jack off is pissing me off.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Kaptaan said:


> No it was not. However what makes you think these attacks are entirely religious. Could it be there are other (read political( issues that are informing actions cloted in religious language?



Sir, It is possible that the persons doing these dastardly attacks were used by people whose main aim is political.
BUT
The fact still remains that religion is used to brain wash these people to carry out the attacks in name of religion.



Kaptaan said:


> Agree but politics can converge with religion in some situations. You know you have far right Hindutwas in India gaining ground. The only reason Hindus have no issues with Europe is there is no politics to garner that. Do you share a border with Europe? Have you taken millions of European migrants? Have you had recent invasions?Thus no issue. However you saw the Tamil/Sinhala conflict.



It is unfortunate that Hindutva is gaining ground in India. I would have preferred the real secularist govt instead. Reality is something which I can not wish away.
My main point though is that Temples in India will never be used for any other purpose other than prayer. That is not the case with few religions.

Coming to your points on Hindus and Europeans, you have forgotten the elephant in the room. We were occupied by British.
Tamil/Sinhala conflict is red herring. The only people in India who supported LTTE were people from Tamil Nadu and ironically these people hated Hindus and Hinduism. So, not really sure what you are getting at here!
As a Hindu, I never supported LTTE and this is true for almost all Hindus in India.

Sir, Hindus not having done something can not attributed to lack of certain conditions being bet. That is not fair. That logic can be used by all criminals when pointing at law abiding citizens.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

DesiGuy1403 said:


> The fact still remains that religion is used to brain wash these people to carry out the attacks in name of religion.


Thats just a device. Back in 1970s they used Socialism or even Communism. Left leaning terrorists were the rage back in 1970s. No idea how old you are but right until mid 1980s the left leaning groups in ME were even joining in with European left leaning radicals like Baader Meinhoff gang. Religion is used as a device and that without doubt is now the preferred method.

Check out https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Entebbe

Now I have wasted enough of my time here .....


----------



## Indika

Kaptaan said:


> The only reason Hindus have no issues with Europe is there is no politics to garner that. Do you shasre border with Europe? Have you taken millions of European migrants? Thus no issue. However you saw the Tamil/Sinhala conflict.


Nonsense again. Hindus are religious but not fanatics. There are some a*** who take Hinduism as excuse for their own purpose. Hinduism has neither any founder nor any set rules to enforce. Hinduism is not a religion in that sense. 

As for politics is concerned , what did the british do when they came to India? They played one against another, used religion effectively to keep ppl apart. But even then during 1857 most of the rebels supported a dying mughal emperor. They did not rally around Hinduism. India did have a portugese colony who indulged in similar religious crap but India did not turn to hinduism to fight them. Its only a religious person who views every thing with aspect of religion. 

Dont keep repeating the fallacy unless you provide the proof to prove other wise. Tamil/sinhala conflict is not related to hinduism in any way.



Kaptaan said:


> So was PFLP. Why not check out George Habash?
> 
> Yeh. And stick it up your mouth. Might muzzle you.
> 
> And it's fine for a faggot like you to slander Islam you Ganga cretin.
> 
> Seriously. I might understand Europeans having a issue but these Ganga cretins with their noses slightly above the filth they live in using this issue to jack off is pissing me off.


Who asked you about PFLP or george habash? you accused LTTE of being Hindu, just prove it or shutup.

Oh yeah thats what happens when you keep ranting & raving without any facts you get filled with it. Where did I quote Islam? What does ganga got to do with this?
As usual straw mans argument as you cannot provide any facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DJ_Viper

A.P. Richelieu said:


> * Nothing that stops the owner from moving to another place where the plan allows a Halal store.*.



Well, its not that easy. Each city, state and local counties have laws. A landlord just doesn't come up with whatever they want. There are legalities. This isn't about India where a landlord can openly say "No Muslims". This is France. They know better. I think its just a reaction of the sad events they've been through and ordinary Muslims who don't have to do anything with those attacks, will have to suffer, sadly!!


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

The Sandman said:


> Alright if it isn't a *halal *store as told by vergennes than they should operate according to french laws and sell everything what's the problem than?


Prop-A-_Ganda_! 

 Fool the Masses, make War, then Enslave

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

Devil Soul said:


> *One of the conditions on the lease by the local housing authority stipulated that Good Price discount mini-market must act as a “general food store*.” The authority argues that all members of the local community are not being served if there are no alcohol or pork products in the store, which is run as a franchise in Colombes and replaced another small supermarket last year.





UKBengali said:


> Imagine if a vegetarian shop was asked to serve meat!
> 
> These stupid French have no idea of mutual co-existence.





UKBengali said:


> Is it "racist" to ban vegetarians from setting up a veg-only store?





UKBengali said:


> The usual Indian crowd supporting anything against Muslims.
> 
> Not exactly a surprise again



Why dont people read ?

The highlighted part above is the operative part, if the lease said the store would serve all , it should or the owners should move on.


----------



## MarkusS

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> When you have no logical answers then you come up with " our jungle , our rules " lol
> last time you said that italy is catholic country and when i asked how many of you italins live your life according to scriptures of Catholicism or how many government laws in Italy actually derived from Catholicism then got no answer




More than 90%.

Laws should not derive from catholicism. I know you dont know this concept but in europe we are advanced and had the renaissance and enlightenment.


----------



## bobo6661

Clutch said:


> Exactly my point... why are you restricting korean and Chinese?



Omg its like talking to a wall ... You know we need to start selling human meat maby some Polish Or Muslim meat brand because we are offending some cannibals...


----------



## dray

Devil Soul said:


> *One of the conditions on the lease by the local housing authority stipulated that Good Price discount mini-market must act as a “general food store.”* The authority argues that all members of the local community are not being served if there are no alcohol or pork products in the store, which is run as a franchise in Colombes and replaced another small supermarket last year.



Honour the conditions, simple.


----------



## ashok321

_The housing authority has taken legal action to bring an end to the lease which would normally run until 2019. The case will be heard in court in October._


----------



## .

French should respect their Indigenous muslim population,This is a real slap on the face of those who say "Pakistani society has demeaned Religious minorities" 
While the truth is in Pakistan Christians and Hindus are living very well and they love Pakistan,I swear I've seen and felt that with my own eyes.


----------



## Zibago

BondedByBlood said:


> French should respect their Indigenous muslim population,This is a real slap on the face of those who say "Pakistani society has demeaned Religious minorities"
> While the truth is in Pakistan Christians and Hindus are living very well and they love Pakistan,I swear I've seen and felt that with my own eyes.


Not even the same level bro lets not get into that discussion their society maybe slightly intolerant but i cant recall any shangla hill there so lets not go into that


----------



## punit

Kaptaan said:


> So was PFLP. Why not check out George Habash?
> 
> Yeh. And stick it up your mouth. Might muzzle you.
> 
> And it's fine for a faggot like you to slander Islam you Ganga cretin.
> 
> Seriously. I might understand Europeans having a issue but these Ganga cretins with their noses slightly above the filth they live in using this issue to jack off is pissing me off.


SO THE Übermensch like you dont have any issue using a language developed and nurtured by ganga cretins !


----------



## Indus Pakistan

punit said:


> language developed and nurtured by ganga cretins !


I don't speak Urdu. And even if I did, Urdu was standardized by the British. And it is product of various outside influences. And on the final balance sheet you have been influenced *far more* from the "Indus" than I from the "Ganga". That I am sure.


----------



## AUz

flamer84 said:


> Glad to see secular France taking good measures to integrate the muslim community.Allowing such separatism will only alienate them from mainstream society and it's downright racist towards the majority.



Lol, United States should serve as an example as to how to establish a state and integrate citizens from different backgrounds in a peaceful and acceptable manner. Would you not agree?

And in the United States, this would never happen. 

It is not about "secularism," it is about living together in a peaceful manner. If a private business doesn't serve pork or alcohol--what is government's job to force that business to do so? It is not like that business is discriminating against peoples.

Come on, be reasonable.


----------



## .

Zibago said:


> Not even the same level bro lets not get into that discussion their society maybe slightly intolerant but i cant recall any shangla hill there so lets not go into that


Bro I grew up very very close to minorities (Up north where I'm from Kailash we've visited their place countless times and seen how much native chitralis want them to live in peace ,Yeah apart from one two three bad stories,I'm not a Kailash but Chitrali) ,All I can say is that we even celebrated Christmas with our friends(I grew up in Mall road Near the GHQ and Saint pauls church.Trust me the experience I've had ever since I grew up is the reason why I love my country
What Can I say,Let truth stay where it has,No country is perfect the so called civilized west ,I know what that's about too trust me..Every day people pick up guns and shot themselves in the united states,And then they say there is a war going on in Pakistan..met so many Great Christian people who're my teachers to friends to Neighbours and family friends ,Met hindu's who're serving as grade 20 21 22 officers.
People think Pakistan is a hell hole for Minorities.
Seen enough to believe in my country.
http://www.mangobaaz.com/68-non-muslims-legends-of-pakistan-that-you-should-know/

Thanks
PS:Idk Shangla hill


----------



## Zibago

BondedByBlood said:


> Bro I grew up very very close to minorities (Up north where I'm from Kailash we've visited their place countless times and seen how much native chitralis want them to live in peace ,Yeah apart from one two three bad stories,I'm not a Kailash but Chitrali) ,All I can say is that we even celebrated Christmas with our friends(I grew up in Mall road Near the GHQ and Saint pauls church.Trust me the experience I've had ever since I grew up is the reason why I love my country
> What Can I say,Let truth stay where it has,No country is perfect the so called civilized west ,I know what that's about too trust me..Every day people pick up guns and shot themselves in the united states,And then they say there is a war going on in Pakistan..met so many Great Christian people who're my teachers to friends to Neighbours and family friends ,Met hindu's who're serving as grade 20 21 22 officers.
> People think Pakistan is a hell hole for Minorities.
> Seen enough to believe in my country.
> http://www.mangobaaz.com/68-non-muslims-legends-of-pakistan-that-you-should-know/
> 
> Thanks
> PS:Idk Shangla hill


Well i live in Islamabad and i see shit on daily basis we definately wouldnot tolerate if others did it



BondedByBlood said:


> Bro I grew up very very close to minorities (Up north where I'm from Kailash we've visited their place countless times and seen how much native chitralis want them to live in peace ,Yeah apart from one two three bad stories,I'm not a Kailash but Chitrali) ,All I can say is that we even celebrated Christmas with our friends(I grew up in Mall road Near the GHQ and Saint pauls church.Trust me the experience I've had ever since I grew up is the reason why I love my country
> What Can I say,Let truth stay where it has,No country is perfect the so called civilized west ,I know what that's about too trust me..Every day people pick up guns and shot themselves in the united states,And then they say there is a war going on in Pakistan..met so many Great Christian people who're my teachers to friends to Neighbours and family friends ,Met hindu's who're serving as grade 20 21 22 officers.
> People think Pakistan is a hell hole for Minorities.
> Seen enough to believe in my country.
> http://www.mangobaaz.com/68-non-muslims-legends-of-pakistan-that-you-should-know/
> 
> Thanks
> PS:Idk Shangla hill


We woll talk about this tolic some other time in detail


----------



## AliMentosMoziilla

what! that's not fair.


----------



## Djinn

This reminds me of a French restaurant in Islamabad, whose owner didn't allow locals to enter and after a huge outcry from Pakistani netizens it was eventually shut down, perhaps French are still feeling the burn from that .


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

imagine stationary shop asked to sell alcohol or garments shops asked to sell burgers. i think i will support ISIS on this issue because i haven't heard them doing something like this until now. 
churches in france should also act as mosques to serve whole community. then justice will be done.


----------



## Clutch

bobo6661 said:


> Omg its like talking to a wall ... You know we need to start selling human meat maby some Polish Or Muslim meat brand because we are offending some cannibals...


Exactly my point.. Dog meat is just as offensive to a french person as pig meat is to a Jewish or Muslim person.


----------



## bobo6661

Clutch said:


> Exactly my point.. Dog meat is just as offensive to a french person as pig meat is to a Jewish or Muslim person.



Ok i get your point we need to restrict or ban renting room for Muslims that want to run a supermarket or general store like this we will save the pore guys/girls from the duty of selling pork and alcohol ... Yes thats a great idea ...

Becose Alcohol and Pork are common products in EU ...


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

naveedullahkhankhattak said:


> imagine stationary shop asked to sell alcohol or garments shops asked to sell burgers. i think i will support ISIS on this issue because i haven't heard them doing something like this until now.
> churches in france should also act as mosques to serve whole community. then justice will be done.




That is a bad comparision.
A good comparision is the US tire company which bought the local public transport in California,
and shut it down so people had to buy cars, and thus more tires.
I could see the state intervening and forcing them to reopen traffic.

When will the Muslim world allow non Muslims to visit Mekka?
No problems for Muslims to visit the S:t Peters Church.
Seems there is unjustice beeing done right now...


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Chinese-Dragon said:


> If people have an aversion to alcohol then why go to France of all places.



Many people have issues with Pork- But they still go to "China of all places" and regard Higher than mountain and deeper than Marina trench friendship in highest regards- Emotionally-



Kaptaan said:


> I don't speak Urdu. And even if I did, Urdu was standardized by the British. And it is product of various outside influences. And on the final balance sheet you have been influenced *far more* from the "Indus" than I from the "Ganga". That I am sure.



Like what surrendering in mass right from Porus to you know just recently-


----------



## Soumitra

Devil Soul said:


> Besnard said, adding the town’s reaction would have been the same had a kosher shop opened on that spot.





UKBengali said:


> I would like to see them imposing the same on the Jews as well.



It woould be imposed on jews also. See the quoted part of the report



UKBengali said:


> So when this will be imposed on Jews then?


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> surrendering


True. So did German's kept on surrendering. Better than hanging off banana tree in the jungles of *Ganga *waiting for civilzation, religion and culture to arrive from the Indus.

You even could not even name yourself - Ganga dweller !!!


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Kaptaan said:


> True. So did German's kept on surrendering. Better than hanging off banana tree in the jungles of *Ganga *waiting for civilzation, religion and culture to arrive from the Indus.
> 
> You even could not even name yourself - Ganga dweller !!!



Oh not as regular and consistently as Indus dwellers- Germans made Empires and devastated enemies- Ganga dwellers made spiritual conquests in the name of Hinduism, Buddhism and Jainism- What attribute do you think Ganga dwellers borrow from Indus dwellers- Ganga dwellers have been so dominant that even today Indus dwellers have Urdu as national language- The father of the Nation the Indus dwellers managed to put up after 5000 years of human history there- Got his education at the University in the Ganga Valley even the sect most Indus dwellers follow in their current religion was formed at Ganga Valley- Such has been the flow of traffic- from the Ganga Valley to the Indus valley and It continues uninterrupted-


----------



## Mav3rick

What is simply stunning is how can anyone force a business to indulge in certain kind of business or to deal in something that the business owner does not intend to deal in..........with this logic, all meat shops throughout the country must start selling HALAAL meat too!!


----------



## bobo6661

Mav3rick said:


> .with this logic, all meat shops throughout the country must start selling HALAAL meat too!!



Are all Pakistan shops selling Pork and Kosher? This is a general store not only muslims are using it . The name is not Halal shop but *"GOOD PRICE"* ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> Oh not as regular and consistently as Indus dwellers- Germans made Empires and devastated enemies- Ganga dwellers made spiritual conquests in the name of Hinduism, Buddhism and Jainism- What attribute do you think Ganga dwellers borrow from Indus dwellers- Ganga dwellers have been so dominant that even today Indus dwellers have Urdu as national language- The father of the Nation the Indus dwellers managed to put up after 5000 years of human history there- Got his education at the University in the Ganga Valley even the sect most Indus dwellers follow in their current religion was formed at Ganga Valley- Such has been the flow of traffic- from the Ganga Valley to the Indus valley and It continues uninterrupted-


Hinduism evolved from the Indus Region. Like I said we gave you your name, your religion, your civilization, taught you to dress but you still don't learn do you? Here Ganga man grab this and shoo off to the jungle ...


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Kaptaan said:


> Hinduism evolved from the Indus Region. Like I said we gave you your name, your religion, your civilization, taught you to dress but you still don't learn do you? Here Ganga man grab this ...



How come ?- The Vedic people had a separate Civilization and came 1000 years after Indus civilization had disappeared- How do you link these two civilizations ?- If the Vedic people had any links they might be more related to Persians as both came from similar areas- How could something which existed 1000 of years before- totally obliterated in that period of void- Influence them ?


----------



## Indus Pakistan

For what it's worth I think the supermarket should have a "meat and alcohol" section. If I was the owner I certainly would cater for *all* the locals. Making such gestures of a goodwill go long way to creating harmony. Sometimes Muslim's miss the forest for trees. I go to my local supermarket (Tesco) and they have great halal section. Can't see why this supermarket can't do the same and at the same time snuff the fire of hate that is going out of control. Give a* little* and everybody is happy as larry ....






Of course "gesture of godwill" does not apply to those from the banks of the Ganga. For them chuck more of these to keep them happy ... Here @Eminent Mainstream Media have grab of this. Should feed half of Ganga ...


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Kaptaan said:


> Of course "gesture of godwill" does not apply to those from the banks of the Ganga. For them chuck more of these to keep them happy ... Here @Eminent Mainstream Media have grab of this. Should feed half of Ganga ...



I fear given your enthusiasm with bananas soon Indus people would want this in droves and again you would have to borrow from Ganga-


----------



## Sky lord

Kaptaan said:


> Of course "gesture of godwill" does not apply to those from the banks of the Ganga. For them chuck more of these to keep them happy ... Here @Eminent Mainstream Media have grab of this. Should feed half of Ganga ...



Thanks here you go..... Take this, should provide some fiber for indus river people to help alleviate your constipation. 








Kaptaan said:


> For what it's worth I think the supermarket should have a "meat and alcohol" section. If I was the owner I certainly would cater for *all* the locals. Making such gestures of a goodwill go long way to creating harmony. Sometimes Muslim's miss the forest for trees. I go to my local supermarket (Tesco) and they have great halal section. Can't see why this supermarket can't do the same and at the same time snuff the fire of hate that is going out of control. Give a* little* and everybody is happy as larry ....


----------



## .

Djinn said:


> This reminds me of a French restaurant in Islamabad, whose owner didn't allow locals to enter and after a huge outcry from Pakistani netizens it was eventually shut down, perhaps French are still feeling the burn from that .


Lol bro I guess the burnol didn't suffice ,I shall conclude French burnol sucks ,Indian burnol is held in high regard by Indians .xD


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Pork and wine at , muslim shop lol


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

A.P. Richelieu said:


> That is a bad comparision.
> A good comparision is the US tire company which bought the local public transport in California,
> and shut it down so people had to buy cars, and thus more tires.
> I could see the state intervening and forcing them to reopen traffic.
> 
> When will the Muslim world allow non Muslims to visit Mekka?
> No problems for Muslims to visit the S:t Peters Church.
> Seems there is unjustice beeing done right now...



lets do good comparison then:
1. cartoons which hurt muslims are allowed but hijab isn't. because freedom can't be given to minorities but freedom can be given to hurt the religious sentiments of minorities.
2. halal food shops are forced to sell food which muslims don't eat because shop owners are muslims but non muslim shop keepers can't be forced to sell halal food to serve the whole community because muslims aren't considered the part of community.

Restricting access to Makkah and Madinah is intended to provide a place of peace and refuge for Muslim believers and preserve the sanctity of the holy cities. At this time, millions of Muslims visit the cities each year, and additional tourist traffic would simply add to the congestion and detract from the spirituality of the pilgrimage visit.


----------



## Sneaker

It looks like owner cheated.. there is a separate procedure for "religious stores".. like kosher and halal market.. but the owner applied licence in "general" category and then illegally converted it into religious.. he should be fined heavily and licence cancelled...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

naveedullahkhankhattak said:


> lets do good comparison then:
> 1. cartoons which hurt muslims are allowed but hijab isn't. because freedom can't be given to minorities but freedom can be given to hurt the religious sentiments of minorities.
> 
> 2. halal food shops are forced to sell food which muslims don't eat because shop owners are muslims but non muslim shop keepers can't be forced to sell halal food to serve the whole community because muslims aren't considered the part of community.
> 
> Restricting access to Makkah and Madinah is intended to provide a place of peace and refuge for Muslim believers and preserve the sanctity of the holy cities. At this time, millions of Muslims visit the cities each year, and additional tourist traffic would simply add to the congestion and detract from the spirituality of the pilgrimage visit.



Making fun of religions or political figures is allowed.
Urging attacks on religions or political figures is banned.
Muslims want to show their numbers in public and thus apply group pressure in various ways.
Much like Hitler's SA storm troopers.
Group pressure is perhaps not appreciated.

As our french friend who lives there pointed out it is not a Halal shop. 
It is a general food shop. That is what the license said.
The owner will have his day in court. if he loses, he can reopen his shop elsewhere.
If he wins, he will not be evicted until 2019, when the lease expires.

if You are going to feel butthurt, get the facts right.

Rome of course does not receive Millions of Tourists every Year?
Presence of non-Muslims destroys sanctity and detracts from spirituality?
If that is not discriminatory, nothing is...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 4GTejasBVR

Muslims are highly under estimating west's multiculturalism. Once they snap they will come at you hard. Look at Italy. Government already allowing citizens to patrol the streets of Italy to keep Muslims in check. And deportation are taking place in many countries. Sweden Denmark UK France has lots of no go zones where white people are been beaten if they enter the territory. In Germany women are been told not to dress in a way it could poison minds of immigrants. Well these are the government at present who enjoys huge vote base from Muslims. Nearly 90% Muslims voted for new government in France. 

Well people are fed up and aware and preparing for war against Islam...


----------



## Mav3rick

bobo6661 said:


> Are all Pakistan shops selling Pork and Kosher? This is a general store not only muslims are using it . The name is not Halal shop but *"GOOD PRICE"* ...



Look, if you start a business, who has any right to dictate what you can and cannot do unless you are doing business within the ambit of the law? And if the law states that this shop must sell pork and alcohol then all shops that sell pork and alcohol must sell halaal meat as well.


----------



## bobo6661

Mav3rick said:


> Look, if you start a business, who has any right to dictate what you can and cannot do unless you are doing business within the ambit of the law? And if the law states that this shop must sell pork and alcohol then all shops that sell pork and alcohol must sell halaal meat as well.



OMG goo few pages back and read i realy got enough pointing out every one of you guys that the shop is breaching the contract ... Yee yee say a guy from country where all shops sell Kosher and Pork...
Pork and Alcohol is common in EU ... To be honest i didnt see any Halal in my country.
And there is a move to ban Halal here  And no there is no conection with the ban and muslims just Animal Rights guys...


----------



## Mav3rick

bobo6661 said:


> OMG goo few pages back and read i realy got enough pointing out every one of you guys that the shop is breaching the contract ... Yee yee say a guy from country where all shops sell Kosher and Pork...
> Pork and Alcohol is common in EU ... To be honest i didnt see any Halal in my country.
> And there is a move to ban Halal here  And no there is no conection with the ban and muslims just Animal Rights guys...



I posted a simple question, take this example, how can anyone force me to sell tablets if I want to sell mobile phones only? On can argue that a business can be forced NOT to sell something that is banned in the country by law but to force someone to do something is extreme infringement on rights.

And if your country wants to ban Halaal meat, on the pretext of animal rights, the country also has a responsibility to prove beyond doubt that the way your country condones slaughter is the more humane way compared to the Muslim way of slaughter.


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

Usually bouchechies do not sell pork in France, specialized butcher shops called charcuteries do. It's unfathomable why this boucherie is being forced to serve also as a charcuterie.


----------



## bobo6661

Mav3rick said:


> I posted a simple question, take this example, how can anyone force me to sell tablets if I want to sell mobile phones only? On can argue that a business can be forced NOT to sell something that is banned in the country by law but to force someone to do something is extreme infringement on rights.



A wall can understand more then you... A good question should muslims get the right to run General stores in EU if they make such problems ...



Mav3rick said:


> And if your country wants to ban Halaal meat, on the pretext of animal rights, the country also has a responsibility to prove beyond doubt that the way your country condones slaughter is the more humane way compared to the Muslim way of slaughter.



Bla bla writes a guy where all shops sell PORK and Kosher ...




BelligerentPacifist said:


> Usually bouchechies do not sell pork in France, specialized butcher shops called charcuteries do. It's unfathomable why this boucherie is being forced to serve also as a charcuterie.



And nooo here is the shop its like normal supermarket ... that should have all


----------



## Mav3rick

bobo6661 said:


> A wall can understand more then you... A good question should muslims get the right to run General stores in EU if they make such problems ...
> 
> Bla bla writes a guy where all shops sell PORK and Kosher ...
> 
> And nooo here is the shop its like normal supermarket ... that should have all



You did not have a single valid argument right? Figures.....


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Mav3rick said:


> Look, if you start a business, who has any right to dictate what you can and cannot do unless you are doing business within the ambit of the law? And if the law states that this shop must sell pork and alcohol then all shops that sell pork and alcohol must sell halaal meat as well.



You sign a contract for a lease, who has the right to violate the terms of the contract?
It is not the law, it is the contract which specifies that it should be a general food.
The leaser deems a shop which does not sell pork and alcohol to be a violation of terms.
The issue will be settled in court.
Why comment, when you OBVIOUSLY have ignored the thread contents which already explained this.



Mav3rick said:


> I posted a simple question, take this example, how can anyone force me to sell tablets if I want to sell mobile phones only? On can argue that a business can be forced NOT to sell something that is banned in the country by law but to force someone to do something is extreme infringement on rights.
> 
> And if your country wants to ban Halaal meat, on the pretext of animal rights, the country also has a responsibility to prove beyond doubt that the way your country condones slaughter is the more humane way compared to the Muslim way of slaughter.



If you sign a contract with Apple that say you will sell their iPads and mobile phones,
certainly You can be forced to sell the iPad, or you may lose the rights to sell phones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mav3rick

A.P. Richelieu said:


> You sign a contract for a lease, who has the right to violate the terms of the contract?
> It is not the law, it is the contract which specifies that it should be a general food.
> The leaser deems a shop which does not sell pork and alcohol to be a violation of terms.
> The issue will be settled in court.
> Why comment, when you OBVIOUSLY have ignored the thread contents which already explained this.
> 
> 
> 
> If you sign a contract with Apple that say you will sell their iPads and mobile phones,
> certainly You can be forced to sell the iPad, or you may lose the rights to sell phones.



Can you share a translated copy of the contract? I mean you must have seen it to be able to post so blatantly. I want to see alcohol and port explicitly mentioned else the whole thing is discrimination and harassment.


----------



## bobo6661

Mav3rick said:


> You did not have a single valid argument right? Figures.....



So how would you react if the bigest Market near you stoped selling halal? And sold only Kosher Pork...


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Mav3rick said:


> Can you share a translated copy of the contract? I mean you must have seen it to be able to post so blatantly. I want to see alcohol and port explicitly mentioned else the whole thing is discrimination and harassment.



Why would I care about You, which is hardly able to read.
The explanation is in the thread, go read it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## foxbat

typical how Pakistani newspaper spin lies to paint muslims as victims. The opening line of the article explains it all

"*One of the conditions on the lease* by the local housing authority stipulated that Good Price discount mini-market *must act as a “general food store.*”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mav3rick

bobo6661 said:


> So how would you react if the bigest Market near you stoped selling halal? And sold only Kosher Pork...



Kosher Pork? Is there such a thing? You want to argue but have fundamentals all wrong. Kosher is Halaal meat for Jews and it is perfectly acceptable for us Muslims. Jews do not eat pork either, just like us Muslims.

And those who eat meat should have no issues with Halaal meat as Halaal only means that the animal was sacrificed in the name of God and as per Islamic slaughter method. It does not mean anything else.



foxbat said:


> typical how Pakistani newspaper spin lies to paint muslims as victims. The opening line of the article explains it all
> 
> "*One of the conditions on the lease* by the local housing authority stipulated that Good Price discount mini-market *must act as a “general food store.*”



Does "General Food Store" implies that the owner has to stock every thing considered "General" in the whole world????

I wonder if people are actually this dumb or just want to be dumb to victimize others.


----------



## foxbat

Mav3rick said:


> Does "General Food Store" implies that the owner has to stock every thing considered "General" in the whole world????
> 
> I wonder if people are actually this dumb or just want to be dumb to victimize others.


being stupid does not amount to a response mate. General is opposite of specific. So when you start catering to a specific community, irrespective of what you stock, you cease to be general.


----------



## Mav3rick

foxbat said:


> being stupid does not amount to a response mate. General is opposite of specific. So when you start catering to a specific community, irrespective of what you stock, you cease to be general.



General in the term of a store means that it stores general items as opposed to a specific type of item such as a meat shop that sells only meat or a barber shop where you only go for a hair cut. 

But you already knew that, didn't you. So continue with the pointless rhetoric.


----------



## foxbat

Mav3rick said:


> General in the term of a store means that it stores general items as opposed to a specific type of item such as a meat shop that sells only meat or a barber shop where you only go for a hair cut.
> 
> But you already knew that, didn't you. So continue with the pointless rhetoric.


Dude, read again. Its "General Food store" and not "general store" . There is a difference. If it caters to only one type of food, then its hardly a general food store. And its not new and its not specific to Islam. People, all over first break rules and then try to get away with it using religion as a shield. Whether its a Muslim cab driver who stops the car on the road and gets on its roof to offer Namaaz or its the so called "Cow protectors" in India who indulge in hooliganism in the name of protecting a Hindu symbol. My beef is with news media that makes heroes/victims/villains of these people depending on the flavor of the day.


----------



## RoadRunner401

The row in Colombes came as another town - this time in the south of France - decided to take action to stop another perceived breach of republican principles.

The mayor of Pennes-Mirabeau, near Marseille, is seeking to ban an event at a water park that is open only to burkini-clad women and children.

The event organised by a local community group said the need for modest swimwear was because there would be male lifeguards on duty at the Speedwater Park venue.

Burkinis are banned at municipal pools in France, as are women-only events, but private venues are in theory allowed to host them.

But the mayor of Pennes-Mirabeau said he was outraged by this “provocation” and that he would use a bylaw to ban it on the grounds that it is likely to cause public disorder.


----------



## TurkeyForever

Will enjoy watching arabs take over france, they deserve it.


----------



## KungFuCultMaster

The French are deluded. 

They have been reduced to mere sidekicks of the Anglo Americans and Zionists. 

Know your place and stop riding on the coattails of your Anglo American masters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

TurkeyForever said:


> Will enjoy watching arabs take over france, they deserve it.



There is a greater possibility that kurds overtake turkey amigo. 

France is a wonderful nation. It contributes much for humanity. Can you say the same about your country?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

MarkusS said:


> There is a greater possibility that kurds overtake turkey amigo.
> 
> France is a wonderful nation. It contributes much for humanity. Can you say the same about your country?



Well, they have contributed ISIS to humanity and are seriously proud of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurkeyForever

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Well, they have contributed ISIS to humanity and are seriously proud of it.



You do realize that indians are seen same as arabs in europe right?

Funny how some indians here think they are white just to hurt anything pak or muslim.



MarkusS said:


> There is a greater possibility that kurds overtake turkey amigo.
> 
> France is a wonderful nation. It contributes much for humanity. Can you say the same about your country?



If it weren't for the people in Turkey you'd be eating food with your hands like an animal:
"The personal table fork was most likely invented in the Eastern Roman (_Byzantine_) Empire"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork

If it weren't for the people in Turkey you wouldn't have shops, super markets and coins/money:
"According to Herodotus, the Lydians were the first people to use gold and silver coins and the first to establish retail shops in permanent locations."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lydia

If it weren't for the people in Turkey you wouldn't have civilisation, we have the oldest settlement:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Göbekli_Tepe

If it weren't for us you would not have Santa:

"Saint Nicholas of Myra was a 4th-century Greek Christian bishop of Myra (now Demre) in Lycia, a province of the Byzantine Empire, now in Turkey. Nicholas was famous for his generous gifts to the poor"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santa_Claus

We might have invented religion too:

"The oldest known human-made religious structure."
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_the_oldest_buildings_in_the_world

Next time you go to church think it's because of Turkey that building is there 

france wouldn't be here if it wasn't for USA/UK saving it in ww2. It would be a german slave nation.

I don't respect nations that can't win their independence on their own and need help like girls do.


----------



## Saquib

Have they also asked Kosher shops to sell pork and bacon?


----------



## MarkusS

TurkeyForever said:


> You do realize that indians are seen same as arabs in europe right?
> 
> Funny how some indians here think they are white just to hurt anything pak or muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> If it weren't for the people in Turkey you'd be eating food with your hands like an animal:
> "The personal table fork was most likely invented in the Eastern Roman (_Byzantine_) Empire"
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork
> 
> If it weren't for the people in Turkey you wouldn't have shops, super markets and coins/money:
> "According to Herodotus, the Lydians were the first people to use gold and silver coins and the first to establish retail shops in permanent locations."
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lydia
> 
> If it weren't for the people in Turkey you wouldn't have civilisation, we have the oldest settlement:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Göbekli_Tepe
> 
> If it weren't for us you would not have Santa:
> 
> "Saint Nicholas of Myra was a 4th-century Greek Christian bishop of Myra (now Demre) in Lycia, a province of the Byzantine Empire, now in Turkey. Nicholas was famous for his generous gifts to the poor"
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santa_Claus
> 
> We might have invented religion too:
> 
> "The oldest known human-made religious structure."
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_the_oldest_buildings_in_the_world
> 
> Next time you go to church think it's because of Turkey that building is there
> 
> france wouldn't be here if it wasn't for USA/UK saving it in ww2. It would be a german slave nation.
> 
> I don't respect nations that can't win their independence on their own and need help like girls do.



funny that the only stuff you can bring up is stuff invented by my people. Guess turks did not contribute anything to the world at all. 

the ottoman as well as turkey today are a consumer society and not a creative one.



Saquib said:


> Have they also asked Kosher shops to sell pork and bacon?



the shop runs on a state license. This license demands that he caters all people. He can close his shop. give back the license and opens anotjer shop at another place where he dont need a license.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurkeyForever

MarkusS said:


> funny that the only stuff you can bring up is stuff invented by my people. Guess turks did not contribute anything to the world at all.
> 
> the ottoman as well as turkey today are a consumer society and not a creative one.



Your people? At least give credit where it's due.

All the things with links are from the people in Turkey. Many civilisations in history in that area, but it's the same people, it's their ancestors that did those things.

We aren't creative? Like I said go to stormfront forums better for racist people like yourself.


----------



## MarkusS

TurkeyForever said:


> Your people? At least give credit where it's due.
> 
> All the things with links are from the people in Turkey. Many civilisations in history in that area, but it's the same people, it's their ancestors that did those things.
> 
> We aren't creative? Like I said go to stormfront forums better for racist people like yourself.




Look, we italians / romans were created by two groups mixing. The original estruscian people from italian peninsula merged with the people of troy who came here after their defeat and destruction of troy. Troy was in asia minor where today turkey is.

So we share a common heritage which was made even stronger in the roman empire. Ephesos was a leading city in the empire. Its almost certain that some time ago one of your ancestors and one of mine served in same army unit.

Now turks like Sinan tell me they orientate only on turks from asia and have nothing in common with us. Now you tell me exactly what ithink as well.

As for being creative...show me your art. your plastics, portraits. Your Leonardo da Vinci. How do you explain that small city republics in italy had more skills in art and science than ottoman empire? Art needs individualism. Something orientals lack. free thinking isnt allowed in your culture.


----------



## TurkeyForever

MarkusS said:


> Look, we italians / romans were created by two groups mixing. The original estruscian people from italian peninsula merged with the people of troy who came here after their defeat and destruction of troy. Troy was in asia minor where today turkey is.
> 
> So we share a common heritage which was made even stronger in the roman empire. Ephesos was a leading city in the empire. Its almost certain that some time ago one of your ancestors and one of mine served in same army unit.
> 
> Now turks like Sinan tell me they orientate only on turks from asia and have nothing in common with us. Now you tell me exactly what ithink as well.
> 
> As for being creative...show me your art. your plastics, portraits. Your Leonardo da Vinci. How do you explain that small city republics in italy had more skills in art and science than ottoman empire? Art needs individualism. Something orientals lack. free thinking isnt allowed in your culture.



Ottoman had it's own art on pottery and buildings.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Culture_of_the_Ottoman_Empire

I don't know much about art and don't really care for art as I find it a waste of time, but to think hundreds of centruies such a big empire would not have good art would be denial.

I don't think we mixed too much with Italians, probably more with greeks.

I don't know what Sinan thinks but I like facts such as this DNA map:







This is what I believe in and this is the fact, however to pass these things as law I'd like to see the same DNA test done by Turkey with more people involved in the testing.

So I believe we are very mixed race wise, historical finds in Istanbul show that many used Istanbul to cross to Europe thousands of years ago, so what you call European came from Turkey in the past, not all but many, others might have come from Russia, then there is the mixing of the neanderthals.

Go a bit less back in history and we have hittites and many others in the area.

Todays Turkey probably has less than 15% turkish DNA.

Ataturk had to unite the people and he saw nationalism as a good tool so he wen't with it. It's a political tool.

Even the irish come from Turkey:
http://www.irishcentral.com/roots/n...-from-turkish-farmers-83217437-237788351.html

"Europe's first farmers came from Turkey: DNA from Anatolian skeletons show farming spread from the region 8,000 years ago."

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...ns-farming-spread-region-8-000-years-ago.html

Then there is the Celtic people coming to Turkey:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galatia

Even our capitols names Ankara comes from Angora in history, the word "Ankara" doesn't mean anything in turkish:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ankara

There is so much history, but to say you are 100% turkish is wrong, you can like Turkey as a nation and be loyal and call yourself "Turk" as long as you live in Turkey no matter race.

Many of the original Turks made babies with the local population and most likely is that the local population in Turkey consisted of more people so the Turks got assimilated.

Just go to Turkey you see people with orange hair, black hair, brunette, blonde, red.

You see different skin tones, different nose shapes, different skull shapes on people.

You can actually see all the different races just by looking at peoples faces.

The only thing that makes us different from Europeans today is because of your colonial history, you looted the riches of India, China and many others and that is the only reason you are rich. When your riches run out you will see us as equals.

Europeans are similar to a man with a expensive car, he will look down on others around him. Until he becomes average too.


----------



## MarkusS

TurkeyForever said:


> Ottoman had it's own art on pottery and buildings.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Culture_of_the_Ottoman_Empire
> 
> I don't know much about art and don't really care for art as I find it a waste of time, but to think hundreds of centruies such a big empire would not have good art would be denial.
> 
> I don't think we mixed too much with Italians, probably more with greeks.
> 
> I don't know what Sinan thinks but I like facts such as this DNA map:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I believe in and this is the fact, however to pass these things as law I'd like to see the same DNA test done by Turkey with more people involved in the testing.
> 
> So I believe we are very mixed race wise, historical finds in Istanbul show that many used Istanbul to cross to Europe thousands of years ago, so what you call European came from Turkey in the past, not all but many, others might have come from Russia, then there is the mixing of the neanderthals.
> 
> Go a bit less back in history and we have hittites and many others in the area.
> 
> Todays Turkey probably has less than 15% turkish DNA.
> 
> Ataturk had to unite the people and he saw nationalism as a good tool so he wen't with it. It's a political tool.
> 
> Even the irish come from Turkey:
> http://www.irishcentral.com/roots/n...-from-turkish-farmers-83217437-237788351.html
> 
> "Europe's first farmers came from Turkey: DNA from Anatolian skeletons show farming spread from the region 8,000 years ago."
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...ns-farming-spread-region-8-000-years-ago.html
> 
> Then there is the Celtic people coming to Turkey:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galatia
> 
> Even our capitols names Ankara comes from Angora in history, the word "Ankara" doesn't mean anything in turkish:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ankara
> 
> There is so much history, but to say you are 100% turkish is wrong, you can like Turkey as a nation and be loyal and call yourself "Turk" as long as you live in Turkey no matter race.
> 
> Many of the original Turks made babies with the local population and most likely is that the local population in Turkey consisted of more people so the Turks got assimilated.
> 
> Just go to Turkey you see people with orange hair, black hair, brunette, blonde, red.
> 
> You see different skin tones, different nose shapes, different skull shapes on people.
> 
> You can actually see all the different races just by looking at peoples faces.
> 
> The only thing that makes us different from Europeans today is because of your colonial history, you looted the riches of India, China and many others and that is the only reason you are rich. When your riches run out you will see us as equals.
> 
> Europeans are similar to a man with a expensive car, he will look down on others around him. Until he becomes average too.




I dont doubt the genetic and historic context.

But your assumption that we are rich because colonialism is wrong. In many cases colonialism cost more than it did bring inwards. Also renaissance italy was one of the most rich regions in the world ever without a single colony. Germany had not many colonies and those it had cost more than tehy pumped into, yet germany is one of teh richest nations on this planet. 

The only thing that makes us different is culture. Your denies individualism and free thinking. We get raised to question evrything. In your culture its not allowed to ask questions. 

I find it ironic that it is a saudi man who said in Saudi TV the backwardness of the orient is based on its own incapability to question itself. 

I have no doubt you have great minds. Unfortunately you often bind them in chains.

I´m aware of your "art". We had it at school. Our teacher called it simplistic and primitivistic. 

Art is what makes us different from animals. If you look at italian art then you see it embodies the center of human culture.

Bernini:






da Vinci:










Then there is the music, which is incredible important for us as well as literature. 

I currently read Dantes Inferno. If you have any literature written in that period in the Ottoman empire feel free to tell me. II have a long flight ahead in november and that makes the time fly by.


----------



## TurkeyForever

MarkusS said:


> I´m aware of your "art". We had it at school. Our teacher called it simplistic and primitivistic.
> 
> Art is what makes us different from animals. If you look at italian art then you see it embodies the center of human culture.



There is no point in discussing with a racist like yourself, you resort to racism all the time.

Your teacher doesn't sound like a real teacher, either a racist loser or someone you made up in your imagination to get your racism across.

First you mention your teacher calling our art simple and primitive, then you go on to say we are animals.

I don't know about your racism, but what I do know is that in the animal kingdom female dogs will spread their legs to hundreds of dogs. You call that advanced civilisation I call that a reason for shame and dishonor in a family.

Enjoy your super advanced civilisation we'd rather live with honor than to live in shame.

Why are you such a racist, did a foreigner do something bad to you? 

Like I said no point in discussing with you, you're a racist and a narcissist living in a fantasy.

First I didn't agree with others in this forum calling you a racist, I said you were nationalistic, but you keep on talking about how you are better than us all the time yada yada yada.


----------



## MarkusS

TurkeyForever said:


> There is no point in discussing with a racist like yourself, you resort to racism all the time.
> 
> Your teacher doesn't sound like a real teacher, either a racist loser or someone you made up in your imagination to get your racism across.
> 
> First you mention your teacher calling our art simple and primitive, then you go on to say we are animals.
> 
> I don't know about your racism, but what I do know is that in the animal kingdom female dogs will spread their legs to hundreds of dogs. You call that advanced civilisation I call that a reason for shame and dishonor in a family.
> 
> Enjoy your super advanced civilisation we'd rather live with honor than to live in shame.
> 
> Why are you such a racist, did a foreigner do something bad to you?
> 
> Like I said no point in discussing with you, you're a racist and a narcissist living in a fantasy.
> 
> First I didn't agree with others in this forum calling you a racist, I said you were nationalistic, but you keep on talking about how you are better than us all the time yada yada yada.




How is this racism? I state the obvious. My teacher was a women and a great one. I had latin and art with her. She was open to all cultures. I had a racist teacher as well. She was our math teacher and extremly unfair towards a guy who had an african mother. She actually told him to shut up because he isn´t in the bush. Thats racist amigo. Not our art teacher describing forms and geometric lines on ottoman carpets and paintings. Using the words simplistic and primitivistic is not downgrading. Its used to describe some aspects of art. Dadaism and Cubism (Picasso) was simplistic as well. That doesnt mean it was bad in any way.

Also i did not say you are animals. I said that art is what makes us different from animals. Dont misquote me. 

How is it honor to not move above a primitive state? 

We are the same race - mediterranean. So how can this be called racist? All i said is what i see as difference between your culture and ours. 

Look, when i was a kid my father often worked aborad for the corporation he was employed at. This meant i and my family had to be with him. I doubt i could have been happy if i had to go to school in turkey. I mean on a real school there and not a expat one. 

You have the chance to prove me wrong. But you can´t. All you do ist throwing personal attacks. Show me art from your country that blasts me away. Show me music i like to use during my training. Show me literature from turkey. I would love to read it. peace.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Star Wars said:


> Why not leave France then ? their country ...their rules...


Ok, but it is also France is a home for millions of Muslims who born their and fought for it Algerians are a clear example!!!.

It's ok they fight for it but it's not ok to live the way they prefer that's just pathetic.

this treatment towards Muslims coming from boiling and steaming hearts and that's will make no good society among the french people weather they are Muslims or none Muslims.

Respect is the magic attitude here we shall pray for peace in the world otherwise our future is really scary.


----------



## waz

Thread closed, thank you for the contributions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

